# Feelin' the HEAT!



## Burner02 (Jul 2, 2007)

Ok...new day, new journal.
I'm fat. Don't have measurements, but I can barely fit into my clothes. even my newer 'fat' clothes'.
REALLY not happy about it.
The scale tipped at about 224 the other afternoon. The pic in my avatar is me at 182lbs. (My target weight) The math says: 42lbs to strip off. I want it off by my December trip to Cozumel. That will be 42 pounds in 6 months.
7 pounds per month loss. Is this possible...it's not...IMPOSSIBLE...but will be hard for me. But, I can do it. I am consisstant in the gym again, and I am starting into boxing / kick boxing next week. 
I'm going w/ my 'CYCLE II' program for the next 7 weeks:

Monday and Thursday:
Legs / Back / Bis

Wednesdays off

Tuesday and Friday:
Chest / Delt / Tris

day 1: 
Squats, SLDL
Pull Ups, BB or DB Rows
BB Curls, Preacher Curls

day 2:
bench press, Flyes
Military press, upright rows
CGBP, Skull crushers

day 4:
Deads, front squats
pull downs, cable/machine rows 
Alt. db curls, cable curls

day 5:
incline bench press, decline bench press
side lateras, front laterals, rear laterals
dips, tricep extensions


***gonna do 4 working sets for all exercises, except the laterals; 2-3 sets per


boxing shall be 3 or so days per week.
My biggest obsticle shall be food...gonna have to really work on reeling that back into healthy...
So, stay tuned for today's workout...tomorrow. 
Oh...not too much whorring in this journal, please. Thanks!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 2, 2007)

Solid looking workout, man!

Are you doing just simple 3x10 with 1-3 min. RIs (or something like that)?  Are you doing anything special.

I wanted to lose weight, the short RIs, heavy weight, and biking have really helped me to drop the weight.  I've lost about 14 pounds (and 2 inches off the gut) in four months or so.


----------



## Double D (Jul 2, 2007)

Good luck burnside! You will be fine. Slow and steady!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 2, 2007)

DOMS:
1st exercise: 5X5, 2nd: 3*10
D: Thanks

ok...I've got a...um...'joint cardio session' this evening....so I am gonna do standard 'CYCLE I' workout. (tonight, just chest/bis) For times sake.
Then head over for...cardio... 
Will start regularly scheduled 'CYCLE II' next monday...


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 2, 2007)

Best wishes on your goal my Friend, I have faith in ya!!! Can I suggest cutting down the volume though (not just cause I'm not into volume) but because of the punishment and abuse you will take w/ kickboxing 3 or more days a week, don't want to overtrain and hurt yoursel!!! Just my 2 cents my Friend, not trying to ignorant!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 2, 2007)

Oh boy, a new journal to w ... w ... , er, wish you the best of luck.  Yeah, that's the ticket.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Best wishes on your goal my Friend, I have faith in ya!!! Can I suggest cutting down the volume though (not just cause I'm not into volume) but because of the punishment and abuse you will take w/ kickboxing 3 or more days a week, don't want to overtrain and hurt yoursel!!! Just my 2 cents my Friend, not trying to ignorant!!!


Hey Arch!
U think its too much volume? 2 exercises per BP? What would u suggest? Once I start the KB...I'll feel how my body is handling it and adjust accordingly..


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 3, 2007)

Good luck buddy! I can't believe you have a new journal, that other one had so many hits, it was like a God among Gods, well ok, not really, but it was one impressive run in that journal, that's for sure!

And boy, if 2 exercises is too much volume, I dunno what to say man


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 3, 2007)

A new journal from Burner!  Kewl.  7 lbs a month may be a little much.  Shoot for 1-1.5 lbs a week, like DD said 'slow and steady'.

You probably know about Fitday, but if not, sign up.  It is a great free tool.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2007)

2 July:
Chest:
Bench Press:
135*15, 185*10, 225*6, 245*4, 245*4

Incline Bench Press:
225*3, 135*10, 135*10

**time - felt good tho. Had to rendezvous w/ my um...cardio partner...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2007)

'morning, Stew, JD!
Naw...that journal got too whorred up...went pages w/out any workouts...so gonna try and keep this one more business...
I've been to fitday...they don't seem to be geared for BB'ers, do they? I don't recall...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey man new scenery means no time to slack its KICK ASS TIME!  Dont think of slackin off here b/c I'm kickin it into overdrive w/ ya!  I got 13lbs to go.  If I of all people can do it you can too!

I'm down to 183 from 224 mi amigo!!  I want 170 and damnit I WILL HIT IT!  Theres no id like to I'm going to and the only person that has a chance of standing in my way is myself and that just aint gonna fly!

So its go time mike!  Just keep the diet in check and dont bite off to much just yet...take it slow.  This is a marathon not a sprint.  Shoot your load to soon and there is no reserve for the final length.  Start your pace now and build up in the weeks to come!


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 5, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> 2 July:
> Chest:
> Bench Press:
> 135*15, 185*10, 225*6, 245*4, 245*4
> ...



According to your plan, you forgot some moves there...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 6, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> Hey man new scenery means no time to slack its KICK ASS TIME! Dont think of slackin off here b/c I'm kickin it into overdrive w/ ya! I got 13lbs to go. If I of all people can do it you can too!
> 
> I'm down to 183 from 224 mi amigo!! I want 170 and damnit I WILL HIT IT! Theres no id like to I'm going to and the only person that has a chance of standing in my way is myself and that just aint gonna fly!
> 
> So its go time mike! Just keep the diet in check and dont bite off to much just yet...take it slow. This is a marathon not a sprint. Shoot your load to soon and there is no reserve for the final length. Start your pace now and build up in the weeks to come!


 

Look at you Mr. Motivation!  are you takin up the slack when Archys not here


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 6, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> Look at you Mr. Motivation!  are you takin up the slack when Archys not here



big shoes to fill but I try


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 6, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> According to your plan, you forgot some moves there...


yeah....but the joint...'cardio' sessions...that night more than made up for it...


well...been a shitty week. I know...I know...I got hit HARD with allergies...barely see, sneezing...itching...miserable in general. But, whatever it was seems to have passed by this morning....or the drugs I bought are REALLY good.  
I AM going tonight.
I also DID sign up to start boxing / kick boxing on Monday...so that will take care of my cardio...
180lbs....here I come!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 8, 2007)

that's the spirit!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 8, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> I've been to fitday...they don't seem to be geared for BB'ers, do they? I don't recall...


No, that is different. I mean this site
FitDay - Free Weight Loss and Diet Journal .


----------



## Pylon (Jul 8, 2007)

Good to see you back at it, B!  Good luck!

I'm looking to cut about the same amount as you in the same time frame.  I'll race yo to the bottom!


----------



## Double D (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Burner.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 9, 2007)

hey!
ok..last week: doesn't count. Nope. Not at all.
this week: fresh start: Cylcle II.
Boxing at 7:30pm....'k Py...c-ya at the low end of 180!

nothing happened this weekend. Stayed in pretty much all day Saturday...miserable w/ my allergies...Sunday was at an open house...no prospects...
Have had a bugger of a time finding wrestling shoes for boxing. Evidently...only are sold seasonally? So next month they should be stocked. Am gonna try and use my Ottomix lifting shoes till I can get what I need.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 9, 2007)

Double D said:


> Hi Burner.



 

I love how simplistic this post is.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 9, 2007)

Excellent Brother Burner, keep it up my Friend!!! Hope you had a GREAT 4th my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 12, 2007)

OK, burner...what's the story here?  No w/outs?  Are you waiting for me to start?  'Cause I will....I mean it....I'm totally serial....


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2007)

11 Jul 07:
PUSH:
Chest:
Bench Press:
135*15, 185*11, 245*4, 245*4, 225*5, 135*15

Machine Military Press:
45*5, 45*5, 45*5, 45*5

Pec Dec:
100*10, 100*10, 100*8, 100*8

Upright Rows:
75*10, 75*4     ** wrist was bothering me...didn't like the angle this does...so am probably not gonna do this anymore**

CGBP:
135*10, 135*10, 135*10

**time

***was ok workout...took too long. 
***sounds like they are about to ruin the gym...going from a World's Gym to a Planet Fitness or something...rumor is that they won't have any DB over 65lbs...can't grunt, 'drop weights'....you know...work out...with enthusiasm...glad I kept my 24 hour Ftiness membership????? But that dam place is gonna be packed at 4-5pm...


----------



## Double D (Jul 12, 2007)

For not working out.....your bench is still pretty good.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 12, 2007)

NIIIICE!!!!!!!!  A journal by Burnsy?  SWEEEET!  SWEET ASS SWEET!!!  

It's terrible how we are always our own worst critics.  But being as it may, we are.  You are always going to see yourself worse that you are.  But only you know how you feel.  Only you know what you would like to look like.  And only you know what you can and ARE WILLING to do.

I have been your biggest cheerleader for so long Mike and you know I love ya darlin'....but it is time for you to do something for yourself.  You've been so busy for so long working on work and housing and all of this other stuff just to live.  It is time to do something solely for yourself.  

I believe your goals are realistic.  I believe they are attainable and I DON'T think that 7 pounds in a month is too much to ask.  I've done it, plenty of people have done it.  Don't stress about it.

As far as the food goes, just know that you CAN make a healthy choice anywhere and everywhere you go.  Every single place on earth now has some sort of a chicken salad or steamed veggies and everyone has chicken or turkey.  Just remember that you DO eat healthy, you WILL eat healthy and anything else is just wrong.  The better you feel about yourself, the better you'll feel about your diet, the wiser choices you will make.

I can't wait to hear all about your workouts that you ARE GOING to do and all about how wonderful you're feeling.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 12, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> 11 Jul 07:
> PUSH:
> Chest:
> Bench Press:
> ...


 So what's your point?  Don't worry about World's, just go back to 24 Hour.  Yes it's going to be crowded -- lots of other fitness enthusiasts just like yourself want to be there too.  Don't sweat the small stuff.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2007)

"probably rotating your wrists, this is an up/down movement for your delts/traps, should not involve your wrists other than holding on. Am I right DB/Arch?"

--hey! You ROCK! That's why u are my most favoritist Texan!
My form was spot on...but wrist did not much like the cambered bar. I may try it w/ oly bar...but think that would be more tension on the wrist...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2007)

Double D said:


> For not working out.....your bench is still pretty good.


thanks! Now..to get my back to start coming 'back in line'...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 12, 2007)

Sounds right to me fit!

Chest puts alot of straight on your wrist especially with those heavier weights your not use to pushing around   Consistancy will help but more so your form or choice of bar + width grip.  Try a closer or wider grip...which ever puts you in a neutral position. And dont think about griping the bar think of driving your elbows to head height!  Your grip is there but if you concentrate on it you will torque the shit outta the bar and DESTROY your wrists!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2007)

right there w/ ya, DB- I get about mid-point and the angle my wrists are in are not happy...I did vary grip, too...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 12, 2007)

play around w/ it ge the slight hunch dont stand straight up.  Then just focus on pulling w/ the elbows not the forearms.

you'll find what works mi amigo!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2007)

ok...court update...and it's a DOOZIE!
His show up time was 0830. He wasn't there. Judge issued warrant for his arrest. He shows up late...gives excuse of his grand parent's car over heating..blah..blah...judge issues him a 50k bond. He didn't like that...so he...RAN! Right out of the court room...and out of the court house! THey locked down the building...but not fast enough...he got out...BUT!
They did catch up to him and he is now a guest of the city of Colorado Springs...guess his public defender won't have ANY problems getting a hold of him for meetings now...
heh...this goes to show my point...most 'criminal elemants'....aren't too bright.
I think TV and the movies give criminals WAY too much credit!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 12, 2007)




----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2007)

bad news: didn't make the gym last night. 'friend' called and asked if I wanted to come over for a while...we watched a movie...ate dinner...I was gonna be a gentleman and just leave...but she asked if I really HAD to leave...so oopsie..ended up getting a nice cardio / ab workout in...


----------



## DOMS (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm crying on the inside.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 13, 2007)

Rooeeerrrr!!!  (visualize claw marks here)

Cardio and ab!!!!  

I love bed cardio!  I like couch cardio too...and carpet cardio...and....oh yeah, you said not too much whoring in here...sorry geeeeez!

Funny story about the perp.  Doesn't matter anyway, perps usually don't have much money either, which usually means no restitution.  I know aaaaallllll about stupid idiot criminals that take all of your money from your gym membership and just sit in jail so they can't pay you back -- EVER!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2007)

but...once he's convicted...I have a friend who is a prison guard...if this guy goes to his prison...this guy will make sure convict isn't 'lonely'...convict...meet...'Bubbles'...he thinks you have pretty lips and wants to be your special friend...


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 13, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> bad news: didn't make the gym last night. 'friend' called and asked if I wanted to come over for a while...we watched a movie...ate dinner...I was gonna be a gentleman and just leave...but she asked if I really HAD to leave...so oopsie..ended up getting a nice cardio / ab workout in...


 
Atta Boy!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2007)

sometimes....its good being single...


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 13, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> sometimes....its good being single...



quoted for truth.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 13, 2007)

Congrats on "upping" your cardio my Friend!!!

Enjoy the weekend!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 13, 2007)




----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 14, 2007)

You'll think of any excuse to get out of going to the gym!

 This one is an excused absence though.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2007)

well..I ACTUALLY ewnt to the gym yesterday...although..it was no longer my gym...someosort of planet fitness crap place. 
You know the kind: no grunting...no DB's heavier than 60lbs...you're probably not even allowed to break a sweat there w/ out causing some sort of violation...so I cancelled the membership...evidently...wasn't the only once...looks like the members were clearing out faster than the equipment...
Drove past the 24 hour fitness....was PACKED...so there went that workout...
I did ride my bike for a little while last night. But was dark when I got home, so didn't go far. I did go far enough to realize..that I am WAY off track for being cardio fit....whew!
So, tonight: Chest / delts / tris. 
Gonna have to go tonight, thursday and then saturday.
I have a seminar in Greeley on Thursday, so...as soon as I leave work Wednesday, I have a closing. (YAY! Another paycheck!) Go home, pack a bag, then drive 2 1/2 hours to the hotel. 
Class is till about 1 or so...then drive home...hit the gym....that's the plan.
I need to hurry up-n-hit the power ball, or as jeff Foxworthy refers to it: The Redneck Retiremnent Plan. This working for living is over rated...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 17, 2007)

Burner

At least you're not living to work sweetie.  And you will get that Redneck Retirement Plan....just keep buying those one dollar tickets deary!!

Glad you're having another closing...that rocks!

Keep ridin' that bike until you can get into 24 Hour.  You may just have to try to go one morning to see how the crowd is.  Then you'll know if you can do it once, you can do it again!

Good luck dear!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 17, 2007)

Burner ... seen a couple of workouts ... one 'excused' absence  but not sure we can buy the 'it's packed' excuse  

You seemed gung ho at the beginning of this journal, so let's bring back the 180lb Mikie ...shall we?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 17, 2007)

I agree with my couSON on this one!  

Aaaheeeeemmmm......    I don't care if it is packed, Mister.  You can always find something to do in the gym.  If the pec deck is in use, use the preacher curl until it's free.  If the flat bench is in use, use the cables until it's free.  You catch my drift here?  

Don't make me make you!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2007)

yer gonna make me.....what...exactly....is it something that could be illegal in some southern states??


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 18, 2007)

ok....this is off to a shitty week...
went to the gym yesterday...was SO fuqqin packed...couldn't even find a parking space.
So...I drove around, did some errands...came back almost three hours later...STILL packed. So, don't give me shit about it.
I did go look at another gym. 
The manager asked right after I walked in...'Where you coming from?"
....Worlds...I mumbled.
Really? I just signed up 10 guys today from there....welcome!
Membership is 25.00/month...it's a bit out of my way...but its a gym..and not smashed crowded...
so will sign up and go there.
THis afternoon, I have a closing right after work, then have to go home, eat, pack and hit the road for Greeley, 2 1/2 hours away. Will get home tomorrow evening...see how things work out.
It's always something, eh?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 18, 2007)

Isn't *24 Hour Fitness* open 24 hours a day?  Is it packed all 24 hours?


----------



## katt (Jul 18, 2007)

Gawd, I would kill for a $25 a month club around here!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 18, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Isn't *24 Hour Fitness* open 24 hours a day? Is it packed all 24 hours?


but to fit into MY 24 hour a day life..the time slotted to go to the gym..is the same time EVERYBODY else goes to the gym.
Can't go in the am...
and I live too far to go home, then come drive the 30 minutes back into town...so am gonna try the other gym.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 18, 2007)

Why can't you go in the am?  I know it's early, but in reality it only takes a person (on average) about a week to get acclimated to a new habit.  

I'm not gonna bust your chops too much on this going early, because I too "need" to get into the gym in the am on a more consistent basis.  But I'm fortunate that I work where a gym is a 1 minute walk from my office, so I have the option to go at lunchtime.  

There's another opportunity, do you have the option to workout at lunchtime?  Even if it is for only 45 minutes -- one can do some real damage in 45 minutes.

You'll figure it out darlin', I just know you will.


speaking of which.....I'm off to do my cardio!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 18, 2007)

nope. asked  my team lead if I could come in a bit later, like I did last year when i did early am workouuts. Not at this contract we are working on. SHow up time: 0730 hours.
Too far from work to drive there, hit it, get cleaned up and back to work..be like 2 hours total...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 18, 2007)

How long does it take you to drive to work from your house?  30 minutes?  OK 30 minute drive to work -- that backs you up to 7:00
45 minute workout with say 30 minutes to get dressed -- that backs you up to 5:45.  Why can't you get up at 5:30 and go workout?

Refer to above statement that it only takes about a week to get acclimated to a new habit.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 18, 2007)

Burner ... you should try Arche's HIIT method. I'm in the gym for no longer than 25 minutes top. I've put on 7 lbs since starting this.  I feel as good as I was when I did 3 sets for each body part. Now I'm doing 2 sets with 20 sec rest periods. Just a thought ...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 18, 2007)

we're talking a non-issue in my jounral...
I'm gonna go to a different gym. I've done the early am workout...doesn't work: wake up and go directly to the gym...need some time to get all cyclinders fired up...
I can't get my head wrapped around the HIIT idea, brother!

So...summary:
Going to join Flex Gym and drive the extra 10 minutes it takes to get there and and all will be well.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 18, 2007)

B ... not sure if this will help ... but the missus put on 12lbs because of some meds since January and she is going full bore at the gym my friend. This from a lady that was "too tired" "it's too late" "I haven't eaten" ... etc ... so, if she can get back to a reg schedule, _anyone _can


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 18, 2007)

thanks, brotha! However...I am practically on a redular schedule! I just had a hiccup w/ my system...and am getting it resolved...and am going to boxing on Monday.
How's things w/ you?


----------



## Pylon (Jul 18, 2007)

Heya B -

I've given you a good head start, but I'm getting ready to jump in.  Hope you used the time wisely...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 19, 2007)

Cmon man you gotta get in there!

Join the HIT!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 19, 2007)

Burner ... things are good here.  Seems like the summer has passed us by and I really can't account for much of it yet we've been busy.

How about you, what's new?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 20, 2007)

oyy yee les go mang!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 20, 2007)

If you want it Brother Burner, you WILL get it, do the Best that you can, and be happy w/that, we are in your corner, Best Wishes my Friend!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 23, 2007)

:d


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 23, 2007)

howdy!
ok...after a crap week...(gym wise)
I got in to the gym Saturday afternoon! Weights weren't that impressive...but I WENT...and I am STILL sore!

Was gonna go to yesterday, but after church, I 'kidnapped' my favorite niece, the 14 year old aspiring astronaut and we hung out. 
We drove around, talked, joked...looked at a couple open houses...ho-lee-crap, they were $$$$ (875k and 1.27 mil!) went to the humane society and some other places. By the time I dropped her off...I was starving and was about time for steak dinner...and I'm NEVER late for that..

oh...I got ch. 1 of the new harry potter book read. 

I did get prof. pics taken Saturday. They looked as good as I can muster for now..wow...my face does look heavy..  
I'll post within the week.
This afternoon is legs and tonight is boxing. 
I may see if I can swithc my boxing from 7:30pm to an earlier time...and lift on the other days.
Boxing: mon/wed/fri
lifting: tues/thurs/sat/sunday

Hope all is well!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 23, 2007)

oh...went downtown saturday...got a LOT of: HEY! WHEN YA COMING BACK TO WORK????

got two phone #'s!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 23, 2007)

Kick ass burns glad to se e ya back in the gym!

My family is buying a few houses here in jersey and my cousin just fell in love w/ this house that has 5 acers...  1.3mil and the house isn't all that special.  Very old but decent.  The property in that town is just crazy!  They were lookin at another p[iece w/ 12 acers but it was 3.2mil LOL.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 23, 2007)

well, u do know...that although being....'Jersey...they have some of of the most $$ land real estate in the nation? What is it...Tom's River...one of them, I believe?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 23, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> well, u do know...that although being....'Jersey...they have some of of the most $$ land real estate in the nation? What is it...Tom's River...one of them, I believe?



Oh yea I know there are plenty of areas like that!  toms river is a big one down south and there are a TON up north that or multi million dollar estates.

They are looking to move into mendham...its north western NJ but is like a whole different state in that area.  Its beautifull over there!  I wish Iw as able to move in with them LOL.  But I'll be staying in this shithole area!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 23, 2007)

hhmm...I thought Toms River was up near NY...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 23, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> hhmm...I thought Toms River was up near NY...



Negative toms river is south/central jersey.  My father lives one town over (brick twp).


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 23, 2007)

2 #'s huh??? Good Stuff BRother Burner!!! Congrats on the gym as well, you went therefore you won imo!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2007)

24 July 07
LEGS:
SQUATS:
135*15, 185*10, 225*8, 225*8, 225*8

**1st time doing legs in a while...took it easy...took it all the way down...downtwon, baby!
**am feeling it this am...so glad I didn't over do it...

**I am switching my boxing class to earlier in the evening...and am gonna lift in between: Boxing: Mon/Wed/Fri, so will lift: tues/thurs/sat and sun...

5 months, y'all...the clock is ticking.


----------



## Pylon (Jul 25, 2007)

Nice work...guess that means I have to go today too....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 25, 2007)

y'all????    y'all.... ah hahahahahaha

Glad you're back in the gym.  Boxing and lifting, you'll be back to your sexy, svelte self in no time!!!  I'm right behind ya too


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> y'all????  y'all.... ah hahahahahaha
> 
> Glad you're back in the gym. Boxing and lifting, you'll be back to your sexy, svelte self in no time!!! I'm right behind ya too


dang...would be optimum...if I were behind you...or so I've seen on the internet...


Yep...sorry Py...you are gonna have to go now....
neener, neener!

I'm wondernig if I am gonna have to put my delts in w/ my chest day...I'll have to see.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 25, 2007)

I would put Delts in w/chest day, just my 2 cents!!! You might overtrain them if on a seperate day or risk injury, Best Wishes!!!


----------



## katt (Jul 25, 2007)

You think you'd overtrain by putting shoulders on a separate workout Arch?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2007)

Archangel said:


> I would put Delts in w/chest day, just my 2 cents!!! You might overtrain them if on a seperate day or risk injury, Best Wishes!!!


thanks arch!
I've always separated them, though...say...monday wouuld be chest...thursday would be delts...

ok...<cough> here it comes...
didn't make boxing last night....this total body cleanse I've been on...had been...working....let's just say that jumping around...especially w/ wraps and gloves on would not be in my best interest this week.... 
tonight: delts/tris. 
Also starting to take dance lessons tonight. 
Yep...burner will be 'Dancing With the Stars'....  

or...burner wants to NOT look like  a complete bafoon on the dance floor...either dance club...or more traditional / salsa....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 26, 2007)

Yeah Salsa!!!  

Just remember, salsa is all a three-step.  No matter how you turn or where you step or how fast you're going....salsa is three steps.

Fun, fun, fun!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2007)

does this mean that I am gonna get to salsa u around the floor some time in the distant future? 'Cause that would be....super...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 26, 2007)

Nice squats Burner, especially for not doing them for awhile.  Have you lost any weight yet?  Boxing should be awesome for dropping weight.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2007)

nope. still hovering at around: fat.

I'll start boxing on Monday...I've already ordered my new wrestling shoes. (same use, cheaper)
I'm looking forward to seeing how much fat I burn in the next 5  months!
I made sure I got all the way down with the squats...oh...and I am feeling it today...


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 26, 2007)

hey man, just reading over your journal and good to see your back in the gym, I'd hate to see such a good looking routine go to waste!

nice workouts you have in here too


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello there! Well its a right little party in here ain't it! 

C'mon, i want to see some workouts in here, didn't realise you were training for Stricly Come Dancing . . . .


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 27, 2007)

Sounds like everything is getting ready for boxing darlin'.  Can't wait to see what you can do in 5 months too.
I'm getting my popcorn ready right now.  Oh wait....I can't have popcorn.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2007)

have to tell ya...glad this whole body cleanse thing is only a week..and I only have another couple days of it....it's killing me....it's definately cleaning me out...don't think much activity is a good call right now...thought I was gonna make it yesterday to the gym...but my insides had other plans...so will try this afternoon....
oi.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 27, 2007)

Things are going well I take it.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 27, 2007)




----------



## PreMier (Jul 27, 2007)

Damn, just read this whole thread.. I was wondering why i wasnt getting updates anymore  

Oh and to comment on the below.. you drive and S4 man.. get a decent radar and fucking FLY!



Burner02 said:


> but to fit into MY 24 hour a day life..the time slotted to go to the gym..is the same time EVERYBODY else goes to the gym.
> Can't go in the am...
> and I live too far to go home, then come drive the 30 minutes back into town...so am gonna try the other gym.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Things are going well I take it.


yep...everything is working itself out in the end...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2007)

PreMier said:


> Damn, just read this whole thread.. I was wondering why i wasnt getting updates anymore
> 
> Oh and to comment on the below.. you drive and S4 man.. get a decent radar and fucking FLY!


I have the time thing worked out now.
How much MPG re you averaging? I'm getting about 21 w/ some in-town and highway driving combined.
At 80mph sustained, I can get up to 28? and in town I get about 18...


----------



## PreMier (Jul 27, 2007)

Yea thats about right.  On the highway I hit 28-32 mpg, but im manual and around town depending on how much I flog it its usually 14-16.  So my avg over 1k miles is around 21 as well.

Im going to get an oil change here in a few.  Great way to blow 100$ hahaha.  Oh and you will SHIT when you have to replace the brakes.. the rotors are soft, so you have to replace pads AND rotors at the same time.  Cheapest kit I found was 800$   But a local tuner might be a better bet.  I think asp is in colorado?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2007)

I dunno....it pisses me off that I cannot keep my wheels clean...I'll scrub them on Sunday...by Tuesday they are black again from brake dust...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2007)

I do love how the car shines in the snow...


----------



## PreMier (Jul 27, 2007)

Yea, I have a problem with brake dust too.  These are what I am putting on next.  AWE Tuning - Products

Do you still have stock rims?  Have you thought about chipping it?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 27, 2007)

Here is another good site Audi Performance Products - Audi S4 - Audi S4 (B5 Chassis) - Brakes - OE Sized Replacement


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2007)

nice. I'd like to do things to it..ifthe dam thing didn't keep costing me $$$!!! 
I'm up to 7k so far this year!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 27, 2007)

Dancing Huh??? Ok now we have BRother "Burner Fever"!!! Thats awesome my Friend, best wishes and enjoy the weekend!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 30, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> yep...everything is working itself out in the end...


 

so everything is coming out ok then?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2007)

yep...glad THAT is over...kept me out of the gym....last thing I needed..was to have a problem...when moving some weight...
but, finished up last of my pills last night, so all is well.

Tonight is boxing.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 31, 2007)

So how did the cleanse go?  Did you end up with any weight loss?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2007)

nope. as stated...everything got worked out....
<rim shot!>
nope. no weight loss...glad it's over...
I missed workouts 'cause I wsa 'fraid of having a 'problem' mid-lift...THAT would have been a shitty thing to have happen...

Look! I'm full of puns!

Was working on real estate stuff lastnight till about 8pm, so went home in a friggin' down pour...lifting today


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 1, 2007)

I was looking around for todays workout......and didn't see it....


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 1, 2007)

hey Burner - hope your session goes well today! Get in there and tear it up!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 1, 2007)

how goes it brotha B?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 1, 2007)

well...(her it comes)
got a call from parent's right before I got out of work yesterday. The car they just bough. (older Lincoln) died on them in Denver and they needed a ride home. (over an hours drive from where I was)
so..me being the good son...started my trek thru rush hour traffic...I JUST got past the thickest traffic...and got ANOTHER call..saying that the tow truck driver lives near the house..and he will bring them back... WTF???
My father was like: well, now you can go to the gym!
Um..yeah....turn around and go back down I-25 in bumper to bumper traffic..then hit Academy Blvd with the same bumper to bumper 1/2 way thru town...not gonna happen.
Long story short:
I gotta fuqqin speeding ticket. 61 in a 45. 4 points. This was on a LONG, straight highway type road. 45???WTF??? I thought it was a 55...it SHOULD have been a 55...
Tonight is boxing.


----------



## Double D (Aug 1, 2007)

Yes you are a pun waiting to happen....


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 1, 2007)

we all have our place in the world...


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 1, 2007)

sorry to hear it mi amigo talk it down and pay for the points...dont get that on your record!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 1, 2007)

... you really need to get started on that book.


----------



## katt (Aug 2, 2007)

Bet you kicked ass at boxing with all that pent up frustration???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 2, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> ... you really need to get started on that book.




I have complied, edited and helped to get a book published before too -- he knows this!!!

If I could actually get him to get to work on it -- he could make a lot a $$$.  

I may just start compiling this shit myself and call it a biography or memoirs or something and make the money myself!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 2, 2007)

how can u be my publicist? I can't even text u anymore....



COURT UPDATE:
Okie dokie???just got back from court for my attackers??? plea hearing.
They called him a dirty, worthless waste of carbon, put him against an outside wall, and shot him!
ok???they didn???t???that would have been cheaper and expedient justice???
We???re going to trial.
14 Aug 07 at 0830 hours. 
I did see his family???I do feel sorry for them. I think they are his grandparents. I bet they are or will be embarrassed to have him as a relative???.and gosh???I???m gonna feel sorry when I bring a civil law suit against them, granted, it will only last a couple moments??? 

All else is well. Working, scheming???plotting my eventual take over for world domination???you know???the usual.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 2, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> I may just start compiling this shit myself and call it a biography or memoirs or something and make the money myself!!!


Maybe you'll be the next J.K Rowling! Burner would be pissed .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 2, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> Working, scheming???plotting my eventual take over for world domination???you know???the usual.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 3, 2007)

so ................. any workouts in here?  I see quite a few "am going" "will go" but not much after ... hehe


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 3, 2007)

naturaltan said:


> so ................. any workouts in here?  I see quite a few "am going" "will go" but not much after ... hehe



NT - What's up big fella??   How are things?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 3, 2007)

tell me about it.
I"m not happy about it.
did get my wrestling shoes in the other day...so THAT is lined up.
Going to check out another gym this afternoon. I went to 24 again the other day..and again...wasn't even a place to park...so imagine how packed it was inside.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 6, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> how can u be my publicist? I can't even text u anymore....




YOU can't text me anymore because you were texting me 100 times a day and my phone bill was $180....  

No seriously, my texting got out of control, so I had to put a stop to all of it!!!    I just had to tell everyone, call me or email me through my yahoo.

I don't want to be your publicist, they lie....what am I gonna do, go on Perez Hilton and say _"that wasn't a hooker Mike was with at The Pub last night, it was just one of his IM friends visiting and they were out on the town before she had to leave for the airport." _


----------



## katt (Aug 6, 2007)

Workouts??? Slacking????   We're waiting


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 6, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> YOU can't text me anymore because you were texting me 100 times a day and my phone bill was $180....
> 
> No seriously, my texting got out of control, so I had to put a stop to all of it!!!  I just had to tell everyone, call me or email me through my yahoo.
> 
> I don't want to be your publicist, they lie....what am I gonna do, go on Perez Hilton and say _"that wasn't a hooker Mike was with at The Pub last night, it was just one of his IM friends visiting and they were out on the town before she had to leave for the airport." _


Hey...only ONCE per day! 
I can't help it if u have 100 friends that want to wish you a good morning!

So...you're gonna be my 'muse' then? Suh-wheet!


Hiya Katt!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 6, 2007)

I ended up going for a drive in the mountains yesterday.
You know...instead of: gym...paper work that needed to be done...what can I say....it was NICE out...and I needed a break from the norm...

I call it the 'Deckers Run.'
(I used to ride it on the sport bike. Almost a 200 mile loop up into the mountains to the back side of Denver, then back down the front range. LOTS of twisties. GREAT on a bike...nice in a car.
I got behind some slow movers...VERY annoying. The 1st...was a Jeep. He was out like I was: Sunday Driver. So....instead of being annoyed that I couldn't rip thru the corners...I backed off and enjoyed the scenery, which I usually didn't notice while moving at sub-warp speeds on my bike. Everything was a blur...when I rode...   Yesterday, I got to take in some of the magnificant scenery of the Rocky Mountains. I was driving thru the area of the 'Haymen fire'. (HUGE fire back in 2003) The cindered trees were still there, but the hills were all green and with out the density of the trees, you could see all the rock out croppings and unobstructed views..
Anyway, he finally took a turn onto a different road and I was allowed to drive at my own pace for several miles...till I got behind some bikers. Harley types. My GAWD...they were moving slow...its SAD...when I have to ride my brakes UPHILL to keep from over taking them. I swear they were going do dam slow..I thought they were gonna topple over...THAT ticked me off...(and too many blind corners to attemtp to pass...THEN! After riding thru a highway, came to another canyon run I used to hit...AGAIN...got caught up behind some newbie on a bike...and I couldn't get around her...overall it was a good drive, but would have been better if those people hadn't been in my way...



I DID get my wrestling shoes in the mail the other day. I wore them arouns the house lastnight to make sure they fit right, so I'll be trynig them out tonight at the dojo!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 6, 2007)

Honey you don't need a muse.  You've got stories all your own!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 6, 2007)

did u see the story I left in your journal?


----------



## Double D (Aug 6, 2007)

I love the feel of wrestling shoes!!!!!  Hi Burner....how are ya buddy?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 6, 2007)

fat.
thanks.

am good! I'm outta here in 1/2 hour...am ACTUALLY going to the gym today!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 6, 2007)

Hey Brother Burner, sounds like a NICE ride my Fried, getting my bike inspected this week, hopr to be up and Riding myself this weekend!!! Your into the sports bikes huh??? I'm more of a laid back cruiser kinda guy!!! For now I have a 750 Aero Shadow, might upgrade this time next year!!! Hope all is well my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 6, 2007)

hey Archie...I WAS...a sport bike guy..and aspiring to be again.... 
I'm undecided...as I say: I'm used to seeing this beautiful state in blur...if I weer toget a cruiser...I could actually enjoy the scenery...


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 6, 2007)

Aw man, riding around the mountains on a motorbike sounds amazing! At home there are lots of minor roads like the ones you describe, and in the summer they are just jammed with people on bikes, on their way to the beach or just riding around - Bliss!

To me, what you described beats the gym any day!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 7, 2007)

well...I was in the car this time...had to get rid of the bike back in 2003...


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 7, 2007)

Don't matter! As long as speed is involved, it's all good!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 7, 2007)

Wrestling shoes?  What's up with that?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 7, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Wrestling shoes? What's up with that?


for boxing. Cheaper than boxing shoes.
 
Well...I've hatched a new plan...and if works..can thank my favoritist hottie Texan, Tam Tam!
I might see if I can flash my contractor badge (called a CAC card...which looks like a military/government ID) as I walk past the bored front desk jockey at the base gym...
If I don't get outta here at 3:30 in the afternoon...I'm not gonna be able to make it to the gym...have I mentioned it is standing room only in there in the afternoons? So...if I can 'sneak' into the gym..."Never underestimate my sneakiness, sir!" I can do my workouts in mid-morning!
I'm tired of looking/feeling the way I do...was looking at pics of me when I was good looking...more or less....and I want to get back to that and beyond...now just gotta find a way to make it happen!
This afternoon...which I gotta leave here in a minute for...is a 3 hour class on becoming a lender. Add THAT w/ my real estate...and might be able to make more $$$....


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 7, 2007)

ok....time to give myself a little 'pat on the back'....

What I do for a living is, basically, AFSPC (Air Force Space Command) system package certification. I get a 'package' from a customer (say the 45th SW (Space Wing at patrick AFB...think Space Shutle stuff) I look over their information, make sure its all good to go...brief our Colonel, and if/when he signs off on it, it then goes to the General who certifies it. Kinda boring..but it pays the bills...
anyway.....
I did a 'pre-brief' this morning.
What happens is that when I think my briefing is ready, I brief to my peers and upper management, and they offer feedback and suggestions and pint out any items that need to be cleared up prior to briefing the Colonel.
ok...my briefing this morning...ROCKED! WAHOO! As a matter of fact...of the 1st five briefed...mine...was the only one that DIDN'T tank! YEAH, BABY!
All I have to do is get a couple simple questions answered..then it on 
to the Colonel's briefing on Friday, then the general! YEAH!
Best...this guy on the team has a bit of a holier than thou attitude 
against me...and he tanked...HARD...I was laughing inside...I know...not very Christian...but was a nice little victory...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 7, 2007)

Way to kick butt Mike


----------



## Pylon (Aug 7, 2007)

Heya Burns...I've been out, and not getting in any work other than softball in the 100 degree heat.  Have you been any better?  I don't see w/outs....


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 8, 2007)

you are doing better than me, mi amigo!
So...today Im gonna..
<cue mission impossible music>
Try and 'sneak' into the base gym in another couple hours.
So...if that is a success...I CAN do my mid-mornig workouts...then stay later at work...then go to boxing  my 3 days per week...this could work!

Went to my training last evening, was an over view on how to be a mortgage lender...(I'm going to add that to my 'arsenal') a group of us went to Apple bees for dinner. 
On a good note...I did...pass up on trying ANY of the tasty doughnuts that was at the class...
I did have a marg. w/ my steak...
got home at nearly 11pm....crashed..and am now at work...

I did reveal to the other people I was with (3 of them) of my formulating plan/ More of a day dream/conccept at this point...
no....the one where I'm the only male survivor on an island surround by lonely playboy playmates in heat...that one...is still on the back burner....(pardon the pun)

No...I am looking for a way to unload a LOT of the people in this area that are headed towards the miserable path of foreclosure.
I am wanting to negotiate w/ their bank for a short sale, get them out of the house...w/ a little $$ in their pockets....then fix them up enough to either resale or....rent out...then...here it comes....hold my homes for auction.
Same deal as a car auction. Have a week for buyers to preview...get pre-approved. (With my newly aqqiured mortgage abilities) and hold auctions at a hotel or somewhere...close...and collect my bling.
I see having it also being run on ebay...
I need to see how to work it.
A friend is getting this interesting loan package put together that can help.
as I said...this is still in 'day dream' stage...I need to research to see if I can make it happen.
Basically...it would be either a mass fix-n-flip or...fix-n-rent operation.


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 8, 2007)

Im loving your enthusiasm! Its very cool!

And if you need any friends to come to that island with you . . . .


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 8, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Im loving your enthusiasm! Its very cool!
> 
> And if you need any friends to come to that island with you . . . .


so....you like older...fat guys? WAHOO! I'm your man! You'll get the VIP blanket on the beach!


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 8, 2007)

VIP blanket??!!! Count me in!!!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 8, 2007)

Will you be able to sell like that?  The sub prime market has been ruined because of all the variable loans and people going into probate..


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 8, 2007)

should be a small hurdle/detail to work out.
yep...Wells Fargo just dumped them. But, as in my class last night...that if you can't get a conventional loan....you shouldn't be trying to get a house anyway...
Sub-prime loans are for people w/ bad credit, low credit scores...not good payment history...more or less.
There are SO many loans out there that are usable, that folks who DO qualify still have lots of options.

The loan package I am hearing about..is kind of like a hard-money, construction loan. It's a hybrid. Can be closed 24-48 hours. It's not a long term loan. 
now...this is just an example of what MAY be possible:
say there is a house that SHOULD be valued at 200k.
You get a short sale for say: 120k. Leaves 80k.
Get the loan for say: 160k...use the 40k (if necesary) to bring up to presentable level. (update, repair ,etc)
Now...lets say that you come in 160k total. You can either sell the huose and pocket the proceeds...or since I am in a stale market...I'd refinance to 80%, which would be 180k in a power option ARM. (an interest only option loan. 4 different ways to pay the loan....) RENT the house, pocket the 20k and move on.

This...is of course...theory.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 8, 2007)

I understand.  I have a friend thats buying pre forclosures for 65 cents on the dollar, and then they end up turning them for 80-85 cents on the dollar.  He is in 3 different states right now, california, nevada, arizona.  The problem is he is FILTHY rich on paper.. but nothing is turning around.. and he has been at it for months.  So he has all these hard money loans out there and he is just kinda stuck.. has no cash at all.  When he asks for more loans he is just giving deeds to property as collateral.  

 Idont know exactly how it works, but he is over leveraged IMO.  Im just saying make sure you do your homework on the whole thing.  Its also good to note there are no rewards without risk.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 8, 2007)

these things are true sir!
That's why I'm also why I'm planning on holding some for rentals.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 9, 2007)

well...rubber hit the road yesterday....
finally made it to my boxing workout.
'De nial' is't just a river in Egypt....ho-lee-crap, I'm outta shape!
I was fading after the jump rope...
we went over two techniques, and luckily since I already havea little back ground w/ fighting...I was sort of doing it right.
Had a partner,and he'd put up his hands as a target. 
Step in, jab, duck for a body shot...then over hand right, then jab out, and at the same time...'V' step to the right to re attack.
I was doing ok...my partner was about 14. He wasn't really understanding the 'V' stepping part, so when it was his turn to go, I had to show him and explain why you do that. (I got it from my vee arnis jitsu)
That was good ...then we swatted away their jab, then immediately followed thru w/ an over hand right. I need to work on the swatting part.

Then we got to do some bag work: jab, jab, overhand right. I was making some nice thumps on the bag...knuckles were getting sore...they aren't used to that...

Finished up w/ some ab work. let's see...last time Mike has done ab work...hhhmm....I think Clinton was in office?? 

When I left...I was soaked from head to toe! 
So...tiring but fun! So that and getting my lifting situation figured out and I'll be back to full steam!

I'm still gonna have to start running...gawd...y'all wuold have had a great laugh at me running from the car to the restaraunt in pouring rain the other night.
It was...awkward to say the least. I USED to have a nice 'gait' when  ran...I need to get that back...I'm also VERY heavy on my feet...


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey hey!! Glad you had a workout - sounds like you had fun too!! I really enjoyed my martial arts training too, but like you, end up soaked in sweat, wearing white pyjamas, not a good feeling!!

Woohoo - bring on the lifting!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2007)

'morning!
I have been hit HARD w/ allergies or something....had to go home after work last evening...even w/ meds...I felt like crap and could barely go to sleep. 
I look and feel like I've been on a hard weekend tequila binge...I brought the boxing gear w/...but we'll see how I am feeling...


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh, i get really bad allergies too. It started with hayfever, then when i was still sneezing and with runny eyes in the winter i went back to my doctor and said 'Hey, what's going on here?'. 

Turns out i have exercise-induced asthma plus im allergic to dust, pollen, fabric softner, milk, and loads of other shit that im not going to be able to avoid my whole life anyway! Bring on the anti-histamines!!

Hope you manage a workout, maybe it'll help you breathe and sleep a bit better?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2007)

thanks!
We;ll see....I need to go to the doc anyway for a basic checkup...see if I can get the allergy test as well...


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 10, 2007)

Burner thats a pretty interesting business plan, you going to fix the proprieties yourself or contract it out


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm not particularly much handy-man skilled....I have friends who are contractors who can do it...and if I can do this and keep giving them constant business...I'm sure 'deals' can be made.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2007)

ewll...today..aside from this dam sinus/ allergy thing thats taking priority...(I couldn't beathe last night...hard to go to sleep....I went home from work..took a nap...that didn't help)
I'm doing pretty dam good!
The system I've been working...I took it to the Colonel this AM...and it was sighned..no questions! WAHOO! That's TWO systems signed in TWO weeks, baby! Makes ol Mike here...look pretty good, baby!

I also had a coffee meeting w/ one of my upline and a possible recruit I justgot back from.
Now...if many of you (who still visit my thread..) remember that the other 1/2 of my real estate business is marketing...the gentleman that we spoke with today is very close to signing on. He was a recruiter fro Coldwell Banker..so he KNOWS how to recruit realtors...and when he was shown that we can also recruit lenders...insurance agents and financial planners...or actually ANYBODY that knows the prior referenced...and make money from them...his ears perked up.
Put it this way....if I can get just say....20 people like him under me...I'm going to be making a LOT of residual income. indefinately.
BTW....anybody wish to learn about the business?
One of the top producers in the 'Springs has joined..and he says it best: This is an EXIT STRATEGY for all professionals.

When you are in a service providing business: RE/ mortgage/ Insurace....when you stop working...where does your income....come from?
Answer: you build TEAMS..and earn over rides from their work..as they will earn over rides from the commissions of their downlines...

So, I just possibly landed a 'whale'.....

and....if anybody doubts this....one of our top guys...is earning about 80k...per...MONTH doing this. 
Can you see why I am excited about this company? It's not peddaling potions or pills or miracle...whatever...its already a service based industry that everybody uses to begin with...


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 10, 2007)

i have no idea what you are talking about, but it sounds promising, and I wish you luck!

when you say "wanna learn about the business", is this something you can do from home, cause as you know, I will be home in about 2 weeks


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey stew!
sorry-
my business has two sides to it:
1) real estate
2) marketing. (MLM: multi-level marketing)
   - some people still ignorantly refer to it as a pyramid scheme...which is illegal.

Let's take you, for example. 
You aren't a realtor, lender, insurance agent or financial planner....
but maybe you know a few. Or not even one. Doesn't matter.
You would be recruiting those that are.
Now...unless you get a realtor license/lending certificate (if required in NY) insurance certificate....for all the people you recruited...you wouldn't get anything until you DID get the above licenses, etc. THEN...you will receive over rides.
= money in your pocket every Friday.
I'll have to talk w/ you 'off-line' about it...but yes, this is something you can do...
One of our upline is moving back to NJ to open another office there....


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2007)

wow...I'm just full of fire today....also while talking t omy possible recruit, who is also a realtor, I was telling him of a recent disappointment.
I had a nice young couple come to an open house of mine. I was polite, throroughly explained the buyer process, the whole 9. I then followed up w/ an email and phone call. A few weeks ago, I saw them with another realtor meeting up for coffee before heading out.
I saw that same realtor a couple days ago, so I asked about them. She told me that they did buy thru her...bought a new build (she gets a 4% commission as opposed to the standard 3%) AND! That the wife referred another friend of theirs whom she is going to close on...that's TWO nice commissions I lost out on... 
So...rethinking it....I was the cuase of that not being my comissions. But...how?
I was telling this to this guy. I think I struck it. I personally don't care for a 'hard sale'. I hate it when people keep after me...if/when I want to get something...I will go to them...so I use the same approach. And now...I could have missed out on to about 12k work of commissions...which I could desparately use....
It brings me to a great movie: Boiler Room.
There are 3 things I've taken from there...which I need to put at the forefront of every potential transaction:
1) Act as if....
 - act as if I'm the best realtor in town...

2) There is always a sale being made. 
    - either you are selling them that they need it, or they are selling you   
    that they don't

3)  You ccan be ANYbody you want.
     - I, by nature am a good, easy going guy. I need to be the good, moderately aggressive, go to salesman.


Ok...if anybody actually read thru all my mental notes there.....
that's where I'm at.
Thus endith thy sermon....


----------



## PreMier (Aug 10, 2007)

Good notes.  Its the ABC's.  Always Be Closing. 

If you want some help on anything, or materials let me know.  Im a closer, and im good


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 10, 2007)

Burnsy....looks like you are on  !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 13, 2007)

My weekend: sucked. There. That's my report.
I was suffering..badly from allergies. It was miserable.
I was actually ok for my open house yesterday afternoon...but that was about it.
I HAD plans for the weeknd...scrapped. oh well.
I got some sleep in...was taking nyquil before bed...that stuff shall knock you out! I over slept this am...so no am run...and got to work too late to go to the gym.
I do have boxing tonight, so that shall be....fun...


TOMORROW IS COURT! YEAH, BABY!

MIGHT...and I stress...MIGHT be an offer come in on my listing that's been sitting for over 100 days...puh-lease....let it come thru!


----------



## katt (Aug 13, 2007)

Good luck on the offer!  Cross your fingers....

In our part of the US.... 100 days is nothing right now...   It's more like 300.....

Great for buyers though


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 13, 2007)

just got off the phone w/ another realtor that showed the home last week.
She also has a lot of listings that aren't selling.
It's amazing that with this being the buyer's market it is..more people arent jumping on the deals to be had out there.
It's just like the stock market: You buy when the stock is cheap. Same as real estate. Some people....HAVE to move...and are dumping their homes to get out of them. 
People who are capable of buying homes...this is the time to be doing so!
call it a rant...but a lot of people are just plain dumb when it comes to home ownership. They take a 2nd on the house and instead of doing something intelligent w/ that money...they go and do dum shit like buying big screen tv's, take vacations, etc. Now...they have a higher balance and nothing to show for it.


----------



## katt (Aug 13, 2007)

Yeah, I wish we had the reserves to buy right now


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 13, 2007)

just got a call from the Assisstant DA....the trial has AGAIN....been postponed..till friggin' November....WTF???


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey Burner! Hope everything is going well for you at the moment. Any relief from your allergies yet?


----------



## katt (Aug 14, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> just got a call from the Assisstant DA....the trial has AGAIN....been postponed..till friggin' November....WTF???



So what has been the whole "start to finish" postpone time as of now?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 14, 2007)

katt said:


> So what has been the whole "start to finish" postpone time as of now?


yesterday...was the 1 year anniversary of it happening....
original court date: 14 April 07. New court date: 2* November 07...


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 15, 2007)

I'd be pissed, too.  Any reason for all the delays?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 17, 2007)

just takinng as long as possible. I overheard the pub. defender talking w/ this kid's family outside the court room. He said that he has not had time to interview all the witnesss..
ok..um...been...a WHOLE YEAR...ho long does it take to interview people?

again...THIS week has been a complete waste.
I did go back to the old gym...I saw that they charged me for this month's dues...and I cancelled LAST month...
so, got that fixed. Wow...what a change. instead of the industrial hard-core look of Worlds...it has yellow walls w/ purple accents...the squat rack and power cage are gone...most of the benches are gone as well as....the MEMBERS!

I had my seminar in Denver yesterday. I am signing up for another program for my real estate....something that shoud be viable..and make me STAND OUT from the other 4k realtors in town...
I've got a 3 day seminar/conference to go to in November in Phoenix. 

I'm still pissed about my gym turning into a girl fitness spa crap place.
It's REALLY hard finding way/place/time to hit the gym...I will make it happen though.

Hope y'all have a great weekend...I have to go down to the base softball fields for a 'mandatory' fun day...


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 17, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> I did go back to the old gym...what a change. instead of the industrial hard-core look of Worlds...it has yellow walls w/ purple accents...the squat rack and power cage are gone...most of the benches are gone as well as....the MEMBERS!
> ...



But they replaced those things with pink dumbbells, right?    I'd be long gone from a place like that, too.


----------



## katt (Aug 17, 2007)

What kind of class did you take in Denver?  What was it called?


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 19, 2007)

at my gym they painted part of the back wall black, and then part of the wall next to the cables red????????????????


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 20, 2007)

What you're describing doesn't sound like a gym anymore. More like a 'fitness centre' or 'health spa' for women with too much money and time on their hands!

Don't tell me, they've got TV's in front of the CV equipment?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 20, 2007)

it IS a fitness center...
Planet Fitness Franchise Information
'judgement free zone'??? fuqqin pansies....


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 20, 2007)

katt said:


> What kind of class did you take in Denver? What was it called?


Hey you!
It was a Craig Proctor seminar. At first, wasn't gonna do anything w/ it...but they offer a better web site than the one I have as well as an 1-800 number. Sorry Trips....not a 1-900#... 

Its a lead generating system. A couple of the things I had in my mind..they already do....so, it would be a mixture of adding new technology I already wanted w/ some I already had.

I'll even be 'happy' with one closing a month....and can keep  the full time job. Now...if I can start doing 2,3 4 or more closings / month...then I just retired from my contracting job...but will take things one day at a time.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 20, 2007)

Weekend update:
STILL have bad allergies...was miserable. Stayed in...which sucked, 'cause it was NICE out. My eyes were on FIRE....they hurt...red, itchy...miserable...sinuses...
I DID make it out (barely) Saturday night to a 'Tap-or-Snap' MMA fight. Was my first to go watch. Was pretty good...I get bored watching the 'ground-n-pound' part of of.
(On the ground fighting) 
One of my friends, Hayley, who is a bartender had her first fight that night. She put up a great fight, but made a misstake, her opponent got her into a choke hold and she had to tap out. She did do good though.
For those of you who don't have it, my myspace can be found by my email: mike.slusser@hotmail.com
She goes by haley, so check her out. 

I ran into my Vee Arnis Jitsu instructor. He looked at me..and asked...demanded: WHERE...have YOU been???
Me: um...busy...and getting fat.
Him: yeah...I can see that....

um...ouch....
So, I am gonna go over there this afternoon to check out what time he offers kick boxing. I am jut not having luck getting to my boxing lessons at the other place.


Didn't get to work early enough to go to the gym this am...dam dog...evidently...she likes to have an audience while she takes a crap. So, I had to stand theer for 10-15 minutes while she did her thing....walk around...sniff....walk around....sniff some more....go bark at something....start the process over....oi.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 20, 2007)

keep your head up bud you gotta make the time for the gym if you want it bad enough amigo!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 20, 2007)

I agree with Deadbolt..... gotta make time man.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 21, 2007)

I hate to be harsh here, but I have to say that if you wanted to go to the gym or work out bad enough, you would...

you don't have to go to the gym to get a good workout, there are lots of things you could do at home (push ups, sit ups) to at least get you moving!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 21, 2007)

well...not to throw in the towel...but I've lost it....
that spark...that fire....it's...gone.
not gonna whine about it....
gotta figure something out.


----------



## katt (Aug 21, 2007)

*NO!!!!!*

You haven't lost it.... you've just misplaced it...

Time to regroup!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 21, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> well...not to throw in the towel...but I've lost it....
> that spark...that fire....it's...gone.
> not gonna whine about it....
> gotta figure something out.



I don't really know what to say to this.    Maybe you'll get it back someday when you start to resemble a Buddah.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 21, 2007)

Or the michelin man lol.. 

But in all seriousness, I know how life is.. its hectic sometimes.  And working out doesnt always stay at the top of the priority list.. making money does.  I was out of it for almost 2 years, and it took me over 3 weeks to get into the gym on a consistant basis.  But it all comes down to a decision.

Make a decision Mike.  Is working out important to you right NOW?  If yes, then do it.  Dont fuckin lolly gag around, just do it(that would make a great slogan).  If its not, then thats understandable, because I have been there as well.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 21, 2007)

I go thru those phases too.  Sometimes I'm super fired up and motivated, and other times I just show up.  I think the trick is to always have a goal.  If you don't have a goal, there is nothing to motivate you.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 22, 2007)

my head hurts.
I did get up a little earlier this am and went for about a mile walk. Took the dog...she's in worse shape than I am!  I figure, take her w/ on a walk for a week...then see if she wants to try jogging. (she's a shelty, so her little legs are really pumping)


I stopped at a community center on the way home yesterday to see if I could use their gym. evidently, I am in the wrong neighborhood...3 streets too far...so can't use it. THAT would have been...perfect. 

I think the lifting gawads are just enjoying pissing on my head...
I am going to see if I can get out of my boxing contract. I went and spoke w/ my vee arnis jitsu sensei the other day. He also offers kick boxing...he also...has some lifting equipment...and...I am going to see what that fag gym did w/ all the gym equipment when they destroyed World's. (If I can find it...get a good deal on it for my old instructor...maybe he'd cut me a deal on dues)
Trust me...I'm trying to get things worked out.
A buddy of mine and his girlfriend (who is incredibly hot...) are starting to get into hiking 14'ers. (there are about 33 mountains in Colorado that are over 14k feet tall) 14ers.com - Home of Colorado's Fourteeners and High Peaks
I have hiked one so far: Mt. Bierstadt
I was in fairly decent shape at the time...and it was a biotch...I was asked to go hike Mt. Yale this Friday, but declined, due to I would be a hinderance to them...

which brings me to another thing to ponder. I LIKE living in Colorado. It is beautiful here. I want to go hiking and pounding the trails on my mtn bike...but then again...I want to be outta here...oi.

My package I ordered last week should be here today or tomorrow. I will be diving into that and putting that to work. 
Trying to keep my eye to the future and seeing good things happening...
if anybody actually read this....you are a brave soul. I am mainly just putting things 'to paper', as it were.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 22, 2007)

ok....just called the planet fitness...formely world's gym...san asked what they are doing with all the equipment. They still have it...but aren't doing anything with it...not for sale....WTF???
The lady on the phone even said: we don't 'cater to body builders or power lifters' anymore....
(uh...yeah..that's why y'all had 1200 members immediately...QUIT)
...wanted to say that, but I didn't.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 22, 2007)

I was justtold there there is a YMCA a few minutes from here and they give employees of my company a discount...am gonna go there after work this afternoon to check it out.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 22, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> The lady on the phone even said: we don't 'cater to body builders or power lifters' anymore....



Who does that leave?  The people who just want to tone?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 22, 2007)

You are certainly trying Mike  .  Maybe you should open "Burner's IronMag Gym and Fitness Center"!


----------



## katt (Aug 22, 2007)

I hear Colorado is really beautiful... why do you want to leave?  Do you have family there? Or are you just tired of being there and want something "different"?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 23, 2007)

katt said:


> I hear Colorado is really beautiful... why do you want to leave? Do you have family there? Or are you just tired of being there and want something "different"?


why leave? Women.

The ones here....suck. and  don't mean litterally....
This place seems to be a divorced mother depot. It may sound rough, but I honestly do not want to raise someone else's kids. I can possibly deal w/ one child...but I've been meeting women with 2,3,4 children. Sorry...not gonna happen.

I'm even considering Denver. I like Denver. I used to live there. My parents are here in the 'Springs which would only be an hour's drive. I've got great friends in both Denver and the Boulder areas.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 23, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Who does that leave? The people who just want to tone?


pretty much...did you see the link I posted of it? Its a 'judgement free' environment....



JerseyDevil said:


> You are certainly trying Mike  . Maybe you should open "Burner's IronMag Gym and Fitness Center"!


 
I was lookinng at that...but get into a Power House Gym franchise....but I don't have the knowledge, experience or capitol to start a business. 

I did go check out the 'Y' yesterday. Overall it looks nice. 44.00/month. I don't recall it having DB's....it may have...I do know..that they do NOT have a power cage or squat rack!! WTF???? Was told they might get one next year....

Guess I am gonna just have to suck it up and go to the ungodly crowded 24hour fitness I have my membership at...

Gonna go by the old gym and ask somebody else what they are going to do with all the equipment they aren't using...IF...they WILL sell it...see if I can get my instructor to get it...and start lifting and doing kick boxing w/him...that would be nice...but because that makes sense to me...it won't happen.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 23, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> pretty much...did you see the link I posted of it? Its a 'judgement free' environment....



I have to applaud their marketing.  They are playing on peoples 'fear' and also their 'ignorance/stupidity'.  I mean seriously, i have never been judged at any gym i was at, when a was a weak out of shape ninny. never.

So they throw this marketing scheme out there that plays on peoples fears that you have to look good to go to the gym.  People look good because THEY GO to the gym.. fuck people are dumb


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 23, 2007)

Well said mate. Got to agree with that 100%


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 23, 2007)

exactly. As long sa you are there...it's something. THey are that much better off than the person who doesnt' go. (Wait...I resemble that last remark)

My thing also...is when I see someone who is big, fairly lean...and knows what they are doing...is an inspiration to those of us to work harder.

It goes back to my Law of Attraction:
you attract those that are like you. If you are around a bunch of under or non-achievers...chances are that you too, will be an underachiever...


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 24, 2007)

I've got a doctor's appointment for Monday for these allergies...I've been pretty miserable for the past 6 weeks...what can I say...I'm a glutton for punishment...
Have a great weekend!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 27, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> keep your head up bud you gotta make the time for the gym if you want it bad enough amigo!



What DB said ... when you decide you want to change, you'll make the effort necessary


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 28, 2007)

Hey Burner!  How did you get on at the Docs? Any relief for these allergies in sight?


----------



## katt (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi Burner


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 28, 2007)

hey!
I went yesterday, and I got...more pills.Plus! A nasal spray AND! eye drops! Wahoo!!! 
ok....they seem to be working. I actually feel somewhat normal...whih I  haven't for nearly...what...6 weeks now? 
I'm not as wiped out from taking the benydril (sp)...now to find a gym...I AM going t oattemtp to find a parking spot @ 24 hour this afternoon.

A guy in the next cubicle spot over goes mtn biking...and not the technical stuff...so I can go with him and his group on Weekends! I bought that bike...a LONG time ago...and it just sits...'cause Its no fun riding alone.
Now...I will want to do the technical stuff, but ya have to start somewhere and build up. 

I hate being in the shape I'm in....its depressing. Because I've let myself get this way...I had to pass up a nice hike up Mt. Yale last week with some friends...as I wouldn't have been able to keep up w/ them. 

I'm just saying...I know where I am...what I have and have not done...and the results of said inaction. SOmething is going to present itself. 
This journal has been a waste. 7 pages containing what....3, maybe 4 workouts? hhhmmm....not good.
So...rubber meets the road. Best foot forward and all that good goings on. let's see how I fare this afternoon.


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 28, 2007)

it's all about motivation bruh...u need proper motivation. i wouldn't be surprised if you were slightly depressed..???


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 28, 2007)

That first step is the hardest one, Burner.  Start walking.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 28, 2007)

You don't need a gym for pushups, dips, body weight squats/lunges, crunches, etc..........

JUST DO IT!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 28, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> This journal has been a waste. 7 pages containing what....3, maybe 4 workouts? hhhmmm....not good.


NO, this journal has not been a waste.  It's probably the best journal on IM.  Your friends stepped in when you were going astray, that's all.

You'll get it back buddy!  You will!


----------



## katt (Aug 30, 2007)

Comon... B Man!!! You can doooo iiiitttt!  

It's only a little setback...  comon... do it for the ladies!!!

Hey... have you seen the "ladies man"???? It's almost as funny as malibu's most wanted.....


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 1, 2007)

Even I am coming out of lurkdom to tell you That YOU ARE LOVED and if you need an arse woopin...Here I am!!! >. Hugs to ya B.. I am always around out in space here to chat at as well.. I remember our great convos a whiles back....HANG TOUGH... You can and will do this...

be well..


----------



## Hammerlynn (Sep 6, 2007)

Since when do you ever give up?  Dont make me beat your ass   Seriously, like everyone else has said...you CAN and WILL do this!  You've already said that you know where you are and what you have to do.....  Now dust off your britches and get moving!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 6, 2007)

Heya Burns...

I feel for you, man.  I've been in the same boat.  Just seems like there is always something getting in the way of things, right?

Anyway, you're not alone.  I'll struggle through with ya.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 6, 2007)

Mike, where are you!


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 7, 2007)

C'mon mate! Everyone here is rootin for you!

Just pick up where you left off, it'll come flooding back in no time!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2007)

'morning!
thanks for all the positive input! Makes a guy feel great to have such friends!
I believe I've got the boxing issue worked out. 
I woke up alry enough this am for my new schedule: go to work an hour ealier...(EAT an hour earlier...) go to gym, then back to work...which will work for me...
boxing three nights/ week...thought of using the pool at the gym sounds nice...but I dunno if my vanity will allow me to take my shirt off in public...

I did...actually go to the gym Saturday...did chest...actually suprised at how much weight I was able to put up for not being in the gym for what...6 weeks?
I got a set of 275 for 4, I believe...tried 315, but was a no-go. Friend said he had to help a good bit. I didn't care for the way he spotted. 
Was wierd...think I defeated myself more mentally then anything...
as soon as I unracked it...and felt that weight...instead of thinking...OH YEAH....it was more of a oooh....shit...this is heavy....
then when I hit my stuck point, instead of just giving enough help to get the weight moving....he kept up  the pressure...and it went up pretty easily...so dam...dunno how close I was from actually doing it.

Notgonna put up the workout...standard:
flat bench - 5 sets
inc. db bench - 4 sets
dec db bench - 3 sets
3-position cable flyes. - 2 sets

was set to do legs today...but something I ate is not agreeing with me...and I have a class to take which will require me to take a couple hours of personal time this afternoon. I'll go home, relax then go back and go to boxing this evening.


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 10, 2007)

Yay!! Back into the workouts!! Fantastic, well done!

Oh, and get that shirt off - Woohoo!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Yay!! Back into the workouts!! Fantastic, well done!
> 
> Oh, and get that shirt off - Woohoo!!


heh...no wahoo'ing about it...I'm wearing about 40lbs of 'extra me'... 
not a pretty sight...


----------



## katt (Sep 10, 2007)

isn't that amazing how it creeps up on ya????    

Glad your back into it!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2007)

...I thought u were talking about my drawers...and that got me to thinking...how'd YOU know about my drawers??


----------



## Pylon (Sep 10, 2007)

Good work, Burns.  One day at a time, right?


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Erilaya (Sep 11, 2007)

there you are handsome!! hang tough.. you can do it... I am on the wagon too gotta build back up since my hernia surgery! smiles

E.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2007)

howdy, everybody!
1st...in memorance of today..a moment of silence









now...as we know...I've been struggling w/ my motivation and external interferences from my regaining my Adonis-like physique...

In an attempt to find some motivation, I bought a Muscle and Fitness the other day. I forgot...how much that magazine contradcts itself.
Its year 2007...and I read in 2 separate workouts...to do behind the neck...
WTF???? Am I wrong that I've read all over the place to NEVER do ANYTHING behind the neck, as it places undue stress on the rotator?

Also...they had a 4-page sperad about how great...the SMITH machine is???
It may be ok for an occasional break from free weights....but t use it as a 'great' machine...not so much...

I ended up going home sick yesterday...feel better today. Great...its...LEG day!
won't be much...1st day back and all....


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 11, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> Also...they had a 4-page sperad about how great...the SMITH machine is???
> It may be ok for an occasional break from free weights....but t use it as a 'great' machine...not so much...
> ....



I don't mind articles like that at all.  Keeps the masses away from the power rack.


----------



## the other half (Sep 11, 2007)

ya its leg day, but once that is done, you have a couple of days to enjoy the other body parts. i never like leg day until we get the first set done, and then after that i really start to enjoy it. its kind of sick how you enjoy that feeling you get after really working your legs. keep positive. you will be back to the old u before you know it.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> I don't mind articles like that at all. Keeps the masses away from the power rack.


true...but they could take that POS out...and put in another power rack...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2007)

the other half said:


> ya its leg day, but once that is done, you have a couple of days to enjoy the other body parts. i never like leg day until we get the first set done, and then after that i really start to enjoy it. its kind of sick how you enjoy that feeling you get after really working your legs. keep positive. you will be back to the old u before you know it.


true...I hate going t othe gym knowing what pain is about to start w/ legs...but I kinda dig watching the reasonably heavy heavy weights I'm using.
I also...like that feeling when you are walking after a particulalry good workout..and your legs try to buckle from under you...wierd, I know...but I kinda like it...


----------



## katt (Sep 11, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> I also...like that feeling when you are walking after a particulalry good *workout*..and your legs try to buckle from under you...wierd, I know...but I kinda like it...



That could have a different meaning.... 

I get that same feeling after......


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2007)

katt said:


> That could have a different meaning....
> 
> I get that same feeling after......


wow...somebody ELSE is pornalizing my journal??? Sheesh...I'm slipping...


----------



## PreMier (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## katt (Sep 11, 2007)

Well, you know..... someone has to do it...


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 15, 2007)

Hello BRother Burner, hope all is well w/you and yours my Friend!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 16, 2007)

Hey Burner.  How's it going?  See you are on a roll!


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 16, 2007)

Havent looked around here for a while..ok, getting back in the gym is one thing, STAYING there is another!


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## SamEaston (Sep 18, 2007)

Hey Burner - whats up? Hope your lack of journalling is because you're just SOOOOOO busy with going to the gym every day . . . . !


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 19, 2007)

howdy!
I"m here...
Was hoping t osay that I'm back on track and steaming...but dam...hit a snag. Got the 1st workout in on Monday. Was actually on my way to the gym yesterday...phone rang...was a very wonderful and beautiful blond from Kentucky we all know and luv...so after talking w/ her...dang phone rang AGAIN...was business. had to go over to client's for a while. Now..I'm starving...like, low blood sugar, need to eat, feeling kinda sick hungry...so I went home. Scratch that workout.
Legs...go figure.
Tonight is boxing, and I have to go to the other office after I get off work, so legs just aren't gonna get done this week.
I'm gonna wait till I've gotten 2 weeks consistancy before starting back with my supps.
I think I've finally gotten the time/gym/location thing worked out. Finally.
I'll try and get into other journals later...I've got a few deadlines to meet and actually HAVE to do some actual work...who knew...


----------



## katt (Sep 19, 2007)

That's ok Burner... you can do only what you can do.....


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 19, 2007)

I have to stay at work longer...will swing by the gym...just gonna do a few sets of squats...nothing fancy...just to get some weight on them again...then haul ass to the parent's...they are getting home tonight..and the word bbq ribs was impled....


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm gonna star tthe new schedule on Monday:
go to wrk at 0700.
go to gym at 10000, be back at 1200.
stay at work till 5pm, then go to boxing for 5:30 class Mon / wed/ fri.


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 20, 2007)

Wow, that's a full-on schedule! 

If you stick to that, you'll see results in a very short space of time!  

Go Burner!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 20, 2007)

hope so...I'm not liking how I look nekkid...

I had kinda thought about going back to the club...if for no other reason than toget out of the house on weekends...but do'nt feel 'as if I can' in my current state of fitness.

as I've stated previously...size only portrays a bit of it.
When I was there...true, I was a little bigger than your average guy...and I looked it...I also 'knew it....'cause I 'felt' it in my mind. I 'felt' powerful...confident that in most situations...I had the ability to handle 98% of any situation I could be confronted with.
Now...I don't have that. 
I was trying to explain it to someone...maybe a fellow lifter can relate.
When I am lifting...constantly...that is...I feel...'full' / solid.

Now...I am aware of the gut...and I feel...'hollow'/empty. Does that make any sense to anybody?

it directly affects my confidence levels...so..if I were to go back...I'm gonna have to drop at least 20lbs...minimum...


----------



## katt (Sep 20, 2007)

Isn't that a "catch 22" situation?  You want to go back to the gym, but you want to lose 20 pounds first??  How are you going to lose the weight if you don't go to the gym.....effectively?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2007)

well, I went to the gym!
Wasn't the bestest workout...my 'ego' stepped in again...
Did delts.
Was doing seated DB mil press. weights felt good...so instead of keeping at moderate weights and staying in the 10 rep range...as I should have...I upped it to a 5-6 rep range...and that probably wasn't the best idea. 
I did stay light w/ my side lateral raises...but I think that still toasted my delts and that...'feeling' came back.
No..not the 'cool...I'm in the zone' feeling...the other one...that bad one.
I stopped delts...and thought I'd hit a couple sets of dips to hit my tris...
I got up on the bars and started to get set...that feeling...was really evident now...so I stopped...waited another couple minutes...tried it agani...feeling still there...so I called it a day.

But...some workout=better than no workout.

Today is back.
the thought for the day is: go easy!


----------



## the other half (Sep 21, 2007)

hey burner, you get there thats whats matters. not all people are as lucky as i am and have someone all chipper at 4:15 in the morning going "come on lets go to the gym". i think i might start sleeping in the basement.lol

anyways you know that once you get in a couple of weeks that that hard feeling will start coming back, then after that it all starts falling into place alot easier.
keep it up!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2007)

dam straight!
we gotta go catch up to DD and Stew!


----------



## DOMS (Sep 21, 2007)

What did I miss?  What's wrong?  

The last problem that I read about in your journal was taking pills and a nasal spray.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2007)

no problem...just fat and out of the shape I'd prefer to be in.....gonna be a LONG road 'home'....
Being....36 sux...on several levels...one..is I'm not 22 anymore....don't bounce back as quickly....


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2007)

...oh..and I'm not 'rich' enough to get the 22 year olds anymore...


----------



## DOMS (Sep 21, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> no problem...just fat and out of the shape I'd prefer to be in.....gonna be a LONG road 'home'....
> Being....36 sux...on several levels...one..is I'm not 22 anymore....don't bounce back as quickly....




You're 36?  Good Lord, you're almost dead...

You can make it happen, plus you'll have muscle memory to help.

Oh, as for the chicks, you just need to get into shape and show 'em some ass.


----------



## katt (Sep 21, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> ...oh..and I'm not 'rich' enough to get the 22 year olds anymore...




You don't have to be rich.... just suave & smooth....   

Cmon B-man....


----------



## katt (Sep 21, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> no problem...just fat and out of the shape I'd prefer to be in.....gonna be a LONG road 'home'....
> Being....36 sux...on several levels...one..is I'm not 22 anymore....don't bounce back as quickly....




helloooooooo.... 36.... is prime age..... oh,, for a woman...

Besides men have it good when they age,,, they get "dignified" looking..

36 isn't *even* old! Are you going to be one of the whiners when you get older,,,, like the other half????


----------



## DOMS (Sep 21, 2007)

katt said:


> helloooooooo.... 36.... is prime age..... oh,, for a woman...
> 
> Besides men have it good when they age,,, they get "dignified" looking..
> 
> 36 isn't *even* old! Are you going to be one of the whiners when you get older,,,, like the other half????



Uh-oh, I think you're standing on his grass...


----------



## the other half (Sep 21, 2007)

whiner? just for that you are cut off. besides im almost 42, and i dont sit at a desk like someone else i know. you lapos. shit burner when i was 36 i was hittin a...... oh thats right i was married to katt by then. shit, anyway u just have to look for the not so smart and a little blondish, thats what i did.
ha, back at ya katt


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2007)

heh...look at what I've started....I'm good...or am I good....

heh...just gimme a couple months...toget the muscle pumped..and then ego shall get pumped by default...


----------



## katt (Sep 21, 2007)

the other half said:


> whiner? just for that you are cut off. besides im almost 42, and i dont sit at a desk like someone else i know. you lapos. shit burner when i was 36 i was hittin a...... oh thats right i was married to katt by then. shit, anyway u just have to look for the not so smart and a little blondish, thats what i did.
> ha, back at ya katt



If I'm not so smart.......why do I make more $$$ than you???    doh!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2007)

katt said:


> If I'm not so smart.......why do I make more $$$ than you??? doh!!!!


ya know...that last few women I dated...were paid more than me...a vetrinarian, a couple different ones w/ master's degrees...wait..dam they WERE smarter than me too! Good times though....


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 21, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> Being....36 sux...on several levels...one..is I'm not 22 anymore....don't bounce back as quickly....



Whatcha you complaining about?


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 21, 2007)

katt said:


> 36 isn't *even* old! Are you going to be one of the whiners when you get older,,,, like the other half????



Where's min0 with the popcorn?  This could be good.


----------



## the other half (Sep 21, 2007)

because you is my "sugarmama" and your pretty. some people will pay more for a good looking employee.


----------



## the other half (Sep 21, 2007)

ok, i have to go to work, and if we dont stop then burner will never get to the gym today and it will be our fault.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2007)

naw...still stuck at the cube for another 6 hours....

i work at the Air Force Space Command HQ building. There is this really...cute lieutinant(sp) I see every once in a while...she needs me...she doens't know it yet...but she needs me. 
Something about a hottie in a uniform...maybe 'cuase yo can eventually get her OUT of the uniform.....

from my perspective...she seems to ignore me. I think...and this is just a thought..that she's just playing hard to get. It's working....


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 24, 2007)

happy monday!

ok...ready to report in....I got 3 outof 4 workouts done last week!

They weren't the greatest....I have to be careful w/ that delt issue. i forgot about it...I may have to give up on upright rows.. 
I like doing them, but delt is in opposition...

My back was weak....that is going to be the muslce section that is going to be the hardest to get back 'on-line'...chest and legs will come back up fairly quickly...but the back...am gonna have to pay extra attention to it...and not dick up my tendonitis again.....


----------



## the other half (Sep 24, 2007)

up right rows, shit i havent been able to do them for about 2 years. between the tendonitis in the elbows and the funky tweak i get in my wrist, i just skip them while katt bangs away on them.  so is it your whole back or just like your core that you are worried about not getting back quick enough?
i know we do plenty on our back and lower back, but not enough ab work to even things out with our core muscles. but thats ok, who wants a six pack anyway.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 24, 2007)

my back.
I'll be doing enough ab work in my boxing classes...
Not to go into the: I USED to be able to do THIS much....
I figure I cna do about 60% of what I could do...
I now have to be REAL careful w/ my tendonitis as well....I use straps on most pulling exercises to help keep tensions off...and have bene known...to just leave biceps out if they arne't up to it.....

when I am back to full speed, my back workout will be like:
either deads or SLDL:
pull ups
rows
machine or cable pull downs (reps)
cable rows


----------



## DOMS (Sep 24, 2007)

Have you guys considered doing _DB _Upright Rows?  They're a lot easier on the tendons (and arms in general).


----------



## the other half (Sep 24, 2007)

how long have u been boxing for.  at one point in life-when i was 18-i wanted to get into it, but my parents so no way, i had to pretty of a nose and smile.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 24, 2007)

I have...it also pulls on my right anterior delt as I bring it up...or it was still pinging a little from the other night.


----------



## the other half (Sep 24, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Have you guys considered doing _DB _Upright Rows?  They're a lot easier on the tendons (and arms in general).



i'll have to give them a try this week, since we are doing low weight and high rep, great time to start them. thanks doms


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 24, 2007)

oh...I'm.....SORE! OWIE!
hams....(from SLDL..and I didnt even friggin go heavy..)
and my back in general...


----------



## Pylon (Sep 24, 2007)

Sore good!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 24, 2007)

yep!


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 24, 2007)

pain can sometimes be a great motivator


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 24, 2007)

oooh....telll us a story!


----------



## katt (Sep 24, 2007)

It really sucks getting that "back to the gym" soreness again... I think that's what scares me to keep going!!


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 25, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> I have...it also pulls on my right anterior delt as I bring it up...or it was still pinging a little from the other night.



Ooh you're 'pinging' too. Im getting that in my elbow at the moment. Sux don't it! 

Im so glad your back in the gym though. You must be feeling the benefits already, no?


----------



## the other half (Sep 25, 2007)

i dont know what i would do if i didnt have some sort of pain somewhere in my body on a daily basis. i take it as a sign that i am not becoming a lazy piece of shit. i guess that is a good thing.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 27, 2007)

well...I was....ina great mood monday...went out to my car to get ready to leave...when 'it' hit me.
I started to feel nauseated. (sp)
I went back inside for about an hour, to see if I could shake it off, then hit the gym....nope.
I went home...feeling like crap. I had some dinner.....
that was that....1/2 after that happened...I think the 7th seal of hell opened up over me. The rest of that night was not fun. Didn't sleep much...chills...and all the nastiness that goes along wtih it.
Ended up taking sleeping pills on tuesday about mid-day and slept till wednesday morning. i still felt like crap when i work up this am, but had already spent 2 days at home and needed toget back to work.
Still don't really have an appetite.
on a 'good' note...my pants feel a little looser...


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 27, 2007)

oooh...gotta love skinny days....

that is the ONLY good thing about a bad night of drinking...the next day...after all is said and done...I feel so THIN 

hope you feel better soon!


----------



## DOMS (Sep 27, 2007)

Don't worry man, you'll get over the not eating thing.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 27, 2007)

I dunno....I kinda like eating...I've been kinda consisstant with it for the psat 36+ years...one of my favorite things to do..besides...breathe...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 27, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> I dunno....I kinda like eating...I've been kinda consisstant with it for the psat 36+ years...one of my favorite things to do..besides...breathe...


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 28, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> I dunno....I kinda like eating...I've been kinda consisstant with it for the psat 36+ years...one of my favorite things to do..besides...breathe...



Im with you on that!


----------



## the other half (Sep 28, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> that is the ONLY good thing about a bad night of drinking!



is there such a thing as a bad night of drinking?


----------



## the other half (Sep 28, 2007)

burner, hope u feel a little better, gotta get some carbs into u and get into the gym, sweat that beast out.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 28, 2007)

would be great advice...but I feel as if I'm one second away from spewing any contents of my stomach onto my PC screen at any given moment...

...and the hits keep on coming...just got 'marching orders'...as of 12 October...ol Mike here....is out of a job...yep...9 years at same company...and I'm gone...gotta love the IT world...resume is getting updated by Monday...been thinking of avoiding the 'Christmas rush' and getting on and moving...somewhere....


----------



## katt (Sep 28, 2007)

After 9 years??  That totally sucks ass!   

but you'll find another *better *job, I have no doubt!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 28, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Im with you on that!


wahoo! 
let's see....an English beauty, highly motivated and driven...likes food...hot tubs...two words:
ROAD TRIP!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 28, 2007)

so the airforce will just drop you? wtf


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 28, 2007)

katt said:


> After 9 years?? That totally sucks ass!
> 
> but you'll find another *better *job, I have no doubt!


 


PreMier said:


> so the airforce will just drop you? wtf


 
am already working on it.
Hey Jake- Haven't been in the AF since 1998. I'm a contractor FOR the AF now.

Might be moving my plans for a Phoenix relocation up by several months...gotta look into a few things...


----------



## katt (Sep 28, 2007)

Phoenix??   That's were my daughter is...

 

I'd better call to warn her..


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 28, 2007)

....so is she...cute? Single? like old fat guys?


hhmm...I could start calling you....mom!

HA!


----------



## katt (Sep 28, 2007)

yes

yes, but in a relationship


Don't know... but she's never dated one.....


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 28, 2007)

Im going tothe Mesa/Scottsdale area. Is she in Tempe or where?
She still a student? She's gotta be relatively young, being your daughter and all!


----------



## katt (Sep 28, 2007)

She's living in Scottsdale currently.  Graduated from ASU already.


I don't think she's open to a realtionship though....   she seems pretty darn happy with her bo now..


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 28, 2007)

sorry Burnsy!  Where are you looking to go career wise?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 28, 2007)

early retirement.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm gonna have to stick w/ the IT until I can drum up anough business to give real estate a full go. (sseing as hte whole market is in the dumper, will be a little harder than norm)


----------



## the other half (Sep 28, 2007)

you can come to idaho and drown your sorrows while hunting elk with us if you want. we could always use another strong body to haul the quarters out with.

i can see you calling katt mom, that would be funny.


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 29, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> wahoo!
> let's see....an *English *beauty, highly motivated and driven...likes food...hot tubs...two words:
> ROAD TRIP!



Hey Hey - Im Scottish!  

But yeah - come over to London, plenty room here. Best bring your own weather though, not sure you'll like ours!


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 29, 2007)

the other half said:


> i can see you calling katt mom, that would be funny.



Yeah, funny till she kicks your ass!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 30, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your work issue, Burns.  What a great world we live in, huh?  

Hey, more time for the gym, short term.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 1, 2007)

hey...I'm part Scottish too!
of course...I think most Americans...are part Sottish...horny ancestors....I think they weer onto something with those kilts...
Guys were kilts...women wore skirts...a good stiff breeze blew...both parties interested instantly...and in the mood...both has easy access...and voila! 


I'm keeping positive thoughts going.
Been working on my resume. Almost finished w/ it...I almost sound worthy of being hired now....

I've been kicking around WHERE I want to go. Denver and Phoenix are still top 2 picks...but  Ithought LA/Miami...even Hawaii would be good.
I dunno....

I'm feeling better, so today IS a lift day! We are a 'go'..I repeat: WE HAVE A GO FOR THE GYM! LOCK-N-LOAD!


----------



## katt (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds like you have a few decisions to make... Hawaii would be nice... for a while.

I personally would get claustrophobic there after awhile.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey Py!
This IS a great country we live in...at least....this is the greatest country on the planet. We have people from all over the globe that have come here and made this country what it is.
This is the place where, if you want it bad enough.....you can change your destiny and make your fortune.
As Tony Blair once said about America: This is the country that everybody is trying to get in, yet, nobody is trying to leave.

oh...this is my quasi political post....
I've been doing some observations, reading....thoughts....
This whole Democrat / Republican party is disgusting.
I'm sided more on the conservative side.
Call me a 'Traditionalist'.
Im the kind of man who wants to wake up in the morning and have the opportunity to go earn my paycheck. 
When I do receive my paycheck, I only want to pay enough in taxes to have a government that provides for a good, solid infrastructure, public road and safety system common defense.
What I DON'T want...is some liberal on a mission to give my hard earned money away to those who choose NOT to work.
Now, don't get me wrong...there are those that are unfortunate and in need of help. Fine. Help them get back on their feet so they too, can get back to being productive members of society.
I'm talking about those among us that do not work. Do not want to work, yet want to receive a government check...for nothing.
THOSE people...need a serious wake-up call. 6 months ought to do. People on government assistance....in order to continue to receive their monthly checks....must work at least 30 hours a week. There???s a phrase that I???ve got ingrained: There is No free lunch.

CAN SOMEONE TELL ME WHY A WOMAN ON WELFARE....IF/WHEN SHE HAS MORE...OFFSPRING....GETS A RAISE??????
...show me one woman w/ a real job...that gets a raise for every child she bears...just one. 
Men/women on 'assistance'....will VOLOUNTEER to be on birth control. IF A PERSON CANNOT CARE FOR THEMSELVES....THEY SHOULD NOT BE ABLE TO REPRODUCE MORE MOUTHS TO FEED ON GOV'T DEPENDANCE....

I believe in a fair taxation system. You shouldn't be penalized if you are successful. A fair system, close the loopholes. 

I???m tired of hearing how liberals think that ???big brother??? should do most of our thinking for us. A parent should NEVER have to worry about being SUED by their child???
A parent should be able to correct their child???abuse..no.

People need to take personal responsibility for their actions. Parents need to teach that to their children. 
Life is not fair. It is filled w/ disappointment. But, the more you push forward and look for opportunities, you will survive and even prosper.
As Ron White says: if life gives you lemons???make lemonade. If u see someone w/ some gin, have a party.
Ok???so I can still have a sense of humor.

I hear about prisons being over-populated???there???s a easy, cheap and quick soloution for this: They are called TENTS. I don???t need millions of our tax money spent on prisoners???spend it on quality education, and positive things for this country. Here???s a nutty idea for convicts. If you don???t want to wear pink jump suits and live in a tent???don???t put yourself into a position to be there???its really not that hard to NOT go to jail???.

Well, that???s about long enough of a rant???.I???m sure there will be more to follow.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 1, 2007)

katt said:


> Sounds like you have a few decisions to make... Hawaii would be nice... for a while.
> 
> I personally would get claustrophobic there after awhile.


i'td bo ok...teach the cat to surf....get him to hang...16?


I still like LA....but dunno if I can handle the cost of living...


----------



## katt (Oct 1, 2007)

Burner02;1689829What I DON'T want...is some liberal on a mission to give my hard earned money away to those who choose NOT to work.[/COLOR said:
			
		

> Now, don't get me wrong...there are those that are unfortunate and in need of help. Fine. Help them get back on their feet so they too, can get back to being productive members of society.
> I'm talking about those among us that do not work. Do not want to work, yet want to receive a government check...for nothing.
> THOSE people...need a serious wake-up call. 6 months ought to do. People on government assistance....in order to continue to receive their monthly checks....must work at least 30 hours a week. There???s a phrase that I???ve got ingrained: *There is No free lunch*.
> QUOTE]


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 1, 2007)

wow...u read that?


----------



## katt (Oct 1, 2007)

of course...

I was raised by "*you get what you work for*" rule... not "you get what people will give you"..

I would have ranted more than you did


----------



## Pylon (Oct 1, 2007)

Nothing wrong with that rant....except.....

Like many on the right, the term "liberal" gets used to mean everyone on the left, while attributing viewpoints and ideal that are really reserved for those on the far left.  I wouldn't assume that everyone who voted for Bush thinks everything he's done has been spot on (and the polls support that).  The same way, I'm sure you don't think that everyone who voted against Bush believes in free rides for all.

I'm a liberal, and am against unlimited welfare, free rides, and affirmative action.  But there are a whole lot of issues out there where I do fall on the left.  That's ok with me.  

When it comes to political parties, though, I always think of Bill Hicks, who compared it to a puppet show.  Some people think the puppet on the left is the best choice to represent them.  Some think the one on the right best shares their views on the world.  But sooner or later, we should all realize that the same guy has his hand up both their asses.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 1, 2007)

I knew it! Py is a HIPPIE!

Like I said...i'm a traditionalist. Use common sense. Fair. Carry your own weight. whereever that line falls...is where I'll be...


----------



## Pylon (Oct 1, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> I knew it! Py is a HIPPIE!



Not quite old enough.  But I'm all about free love.....


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 2, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Not quite old enough. But I'm all about free love.....


 

 you beat me to the punchline on that one!!


----------



## Pylon (Oct 2, 2007)

Good to know we have something in common.  Cody's a lucky guy.


----------



## katt (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey B-Man... hows the workout???


----------



## the other half (Oct 2, 2007)

burner, u need to find some one like katt, she said that she will start working harder, so that i can quit my job and spend all my days in the gym and the mountians. how cool is that? after all she is my sugar mama!!!


----------



## katt (Oct 2, 2007)

the other half said:


> burner, u need to find some one like katt, she said that she will start working harder, so that i can quit my job and spend all my days in the gym and the mountians. how cool is that? after all she is my sugar mama!!!


----------



## the other half (Oct 2, 2007)

oh you were just joking, my bad


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 3, 2007)

that's the plan...I'm looking at paris Hilton...I dunno if I could stay w/ her long term.....but w/ a decent pre-nup, I'll come out pretty good...


no new news on any front.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 3, 2007)

Brother Burner, excellent rant my Friend!!! Hope all is well!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 4, 2007)

where is the workout you were suppose to do the other day....?????


----------



## the other half (Oct 4, 2007)

burner, did you skip a w/o?


----------



## katt (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok buddy.... time for action!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 4, 2007)

no...i've skipped all of them this week...

been a bad week....
I'm in contact w/ the school I was registered for to get my windows 2003 MCSE and Security + certifications. (I put it off till january...but with the impending job loss...Im gonna move it up...plus, a friend just got his and he has other training materials to hepl pass the exams easier)

THis whole week has been off...again....I've got to help my parents out...early this week, one of my father's best freinds passed away, so I have to help out around here while they go out of town for that...
I'll be right as rain come Monday....


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 4, 2007)

katt said:


> Ok buddy.... time for action!!



That's probably not something _you_ should be saying to Burner.  

And Burner, how could you let that one slip past your pornal subconcious?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 4, 2007)

who says I didn't...but she...is...married....that kinda hampers the whole fantasy thing.....


----------



## katt (Oct 4, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> who says I didn't...but she...is...married....that kinda hampers the whole fantasy thing.....





Fantasy????     .    Vegas   

Oh - THAT'S WHY WE GO THERE!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 4, 2007)

viva!


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 4, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> I knew it! Py is a HIPPIE!
> 
> Like I said...i'm a traditionalist. Use common sense. Fair. Carry your own weight. whereever that line falls...is where I'll be...



amen to that brotha!




the other half said:


> burner, u need to find some one like katt, she said that she will start working harder, so that i can quit my job and spend all my days in the gym and the mountians. how cool is that? after all she is my sugar mama!!!



Thats just bullshit!!!!!  I gotta find me one of them shit!!!


Hows the job deal going bud?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2007)

SO....DB and I are gonna have to go girl huntin' together....

I should be in a GREAT mood...I've got a NICE closing ni about 45 minutes. Good size too...WAS going to pay off ALL kinds of debts...and free up several hundred a month in outgo....but...noooo.....get to live off it now till something else comes up. 

But, as I mentioned...this could be a good thing...

I just gave my final briefing to our Colonel...he signed my package for accreditation...so on that note.....nothin' but net, baby!

I"ve got one more package on my desk to work...I'll work it till the last day...just not at the speed I would have been if I were still here....(I should have had it knocked out this week...)

What else...oh...since I've got nothing to start on the 15th...I'mm starting back to my classes that morning for my Windows MCSE 2003 certificates and Security +...so can get that taken care of and pad my resume...Plus...if something comes up in another location, I won't have to wait till spring to go...(I was slated to go to school Jan-Mar, '08)

I am going to take some of my closing cash and start my marketing program...if/when I can get a client or two....then $$ will be easier..then do a little more...then do a little more...then next thing you know...I'll be good to go. Positive thinking, baby!


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2007)

back from the closing....thought I'd be in a better mood about it...but what can u do?


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Burner!


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 8, 2007)

Hello Brother Burner, hope all is well my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2007)

GOOOOOOOOOOD  MORNING!
(I love my energy drinks..)


Weekend was...dull....hung out at the house, saving money....not very exciting...but gotta cut back where I can.
Got some stuff doen around the house on my day off.

Ok....current game plan of attack is this:
I'm not going to pursue getting hired again right away for IT...with my paychecks and closing I have coming...plus going onto unemployment for a while...I'm going forward w/ real estate. I figure, I've got enough to last until begining of next year...so need to get a closing before then and then keep them coming!
I've got an hour long training call to make here in about 1/2 hour...so will get that ball rolling!

Wow...come Monday morning....its gonna be weird...not having to get up at 0500 to go to work...will keep on a schedule though....

Im going to meet with that guy who does foreclosure/bank repo homes here soon to see if he will help me get intothat field as well.
This is a do or die situation.

(I had a LONG talk w/ my life long friend this weekend)
He knows me pretty good...kinda scary that a friend knows you better than you know yourself sometimes? I dont think IT is my path. I LIKE computers...I don't LOVE them...whch you kinda have to do to make it successfully in that field.

If things don't pick up....I'll stay on unemployement....find an under the table payinng night job and go bacck to school...maybe something that embraces my security past: FBI, Homeland Security, etc. (let my AF cop, Top Secret clearance and all the security experience I have work for me...)
I've already got an Associate's....just go back and get a bachellor's. 
But, I am betting the Real Estate is going to work...good bet.

Hope y'all are doing great!
mike


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2007)

Double D said:


> Hi Burner!


was'sup, big daddy!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2007)

oh...I had an 'epihphany' yesterday while vacuuming the house. 
There I was....
thinking about the lil' sumbitch who cut me.
Because of him...he's gonna cost the state....thousands upon thousands of dollars: his jail time...AND! Most likely...the little twit he got knocked up after he cut me...you KNOW we're gonna be footing the bill for her via welfare.
Plus....he's mostl likely gonna come out a better criminal....

My thought....give him the option of the US Army...or prison.
6 years mandatory enlistment: Infantry.
on the positive:
he will serve his country and gain honor and respect for himself and others around him
He will NOT be a burden to society.
He will be working...and can provide for his new family.

maybe become a man and turn his life around.
Maybe I 've watched too many episodes of both Walker, Texas Ranger and Dog the Bounty Hunter...turn the other cheek, turn thm around and set them straight.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 9, 2007)

hmm.. that could work.  i personally like the idea


----------



## Pylon (Oct 9, 2007)

Sounds like a good plan of attack, B.  

I like your Army idea as well.  Might deter a few criminals if they knew what was coming.  Kind of like Joe Arpaio's system out west!


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 9, 2007)

hiya Burns!  Glad your planning ahead, I figure before too long Real Estate will start booming again


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2007)

Happy Hump Day!
I just got back from the main office. I may be put in for another position within the company!
Will find out soon?

Still gonna go ahead w/ my business...and when it takes off....will leave on MY terms...

Hope all is well!


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 10, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> oh...I had an 'epihphany' yesterday while vacuuming the house.
> There I was....
> thinking about the lil' sumbitch who cut me.
> Because of him...he's gonna cost the state....thousands upon thousands of dollars: his jail time...AND! Most likely...the little twit he got knocked up after he cut me...you KNOW we're gonna be footing the bill for her via welfare.
> ...



on the surface it seems like a good idea you got there B, but I don't know how feasible that would be.  I think it could only work for "certain" criminals.  Obviously you don't want murderers and rapists enlisted in the US Army fighting for us, I don't think they would be entirely motivated for that.  And if you only can do it for a certain sample of criminals, the less dangerous, if you will, then I will guarantee the other more severe criminals will throw a bitch fit and hire lawyers from jail to sue our country and there will be protests and what have you , and it will be a colossal failure.

Now, if there was another world war and we needed people to rush the beaches of a place or whatever, then yea, put them all in the front of the boat, open the doors, let them all get picked off and let the real soldiers actually make an advance without getting gunned down like fish in a barrel.  That could work


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 11, 2007)

hey stew! That was what I was kinda thinking....if he happened to die for his country....that will work...and his spawn and mother of spawn would be given the 100k life insurance...win-win situation...


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 11, 2007)

Well..I'm starting to get the 'itch/need' to lift again...WAHOO! There's still some fire down in that pit!
Will start out fresh on Monday...have a busy weekend slated.
Whether I start a new job on Monday....that remains to be seen....
if not...gonna wake up....hit the gym in the am...then have the rest of my day to do what I need to do.


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 11, 2007)

when will you find out about the other job?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 12, 2007)

Hey all!
I've got the interview for that job on Monday.
I start outprocessing from here in about an hour and half!
So...will not be on today.
Have to transfer files and my 9 years worth of saved 'favorites' to disk to take home....etc....pack up the rest of my stuff and get ready to vacate the premises....
WAHOO!
I'm starting fresh on Monday. I've got the interview in mid-late morning...and a foreclosure class from 1-4pm. I'll either hit the gym 1st think in the am or after then....THAT will be nice....

I may even stay in Phoenix a bit longer as well...if my friend will let me stay longer...
If I don't get back on before the weekend...have a great and safe one!
Monday, 15 October 2007....is DAY 1 for me....wish me luck!

Take care, God bless.
Mike


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 15, 2007)

Hey Mike!

How's things with you? Hope all is well and you're working up a sweat in that gym as i post this!!

Now im back from my holiday, i had the old fire burning, telling me it was time to get back to the gym. Gotta love it!


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 15, 2007)

Heya BRother Burner, hope the interview went GREAT for you my Friend!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 15, 2007)

why haven't you posted yet!!!! 

anyways....


----------



## butterfly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey my man!!! Hows your neck of the woods  

Show me "some love"


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2007)

hiya BF! Glad to see ya! U dun been added!

Hey all!
WOW...what a week.....I can't belive I had time for a job! I've been...BUSY!
Classes, seminars...getting signed up for another seminar...(I have to go to LA in December now)
whew!

ok..job....there isn't funding yet. Was told that when the funding comes available, the job should be mine!
All else is well...will update later.
mike


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 19, 2007)

Glad you're good Mike - sounds like you need a holiday!


----------



## the other half (Oct 22, 2007)

hey burner, sure am missing some good humor and journal abusing. well hope all is going well. good luck to you.


----------



## Rissole (Oct 22, 2007)

ahhhhhh..... Ahem...


----------



## PreMier (Oct 23, 2007)

damn, you got all the old schoolers postin in here.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 23, 2007)

PreMier said:


> damn, you got all the old schoolers postin in here.



No doubt ...


----------



## PreMier (Oct 23, 2007)

holy shit!! whats goin on NT?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2007)

*I'm Alive!*

UPDATE:
Hey everybody!

I've been...BUSY!
Let's go thru this as best I can:
1) I got rehired by my company. I start back tomorrow.
2) just spent the last week and 1/2 in Phoenix! I was there for a 3-day seminar for exploding my real estate business. More about that later.
3) Go to LA in December for a foreclosure/short sale class.

I'm gonna be...B U S Y!!!!!!
Oh...I've met a girl too.... 
As far as the real estate goes...i kinda wish the job would have held off for another month or so...but...the $$ coming in until I get up and running will be nice.

Real ESTATE:
OK...I made a decision: Line in the sand kind of thing.
Either I'm gona go for it...or I'm gonna get out. i really don't like computers enough to want to make mediocre money for the next 25+ years till I retire...it doesn't inspire me. 
I went to this seminar for a change, as did 2k other realtors from all over the world. Litterally. Europe, S. Africa, Austrailia. I ran into a couple other realtors from my town there, and...kinda funny...before this whole 3-day conference started, they were doing video testamonials of realtors who had bought into the 'franchise' and were successful...one was the top produce in the first office I worked at when I started. (rumored to make 500k/annual...now I know how!)
So...yeah....it works. 
This is where the job part sucks. I have litterally 20-30 lbs of reading manuals as well as dvd's/cd's to read/watch/listen as well as the coaching package I signed on for to pound into my head...
   
So...Now I get of work...go home, hit the books and coaching classes till I can replace my income from the other job continually. THEN! Haul ass!

Also, gonna have to learn the investor side which will also play a role.
Folks...THIS is my destiny.

I haven't been in the gym to answer that question. Haven't had the time. 
I did go a couple times the week before I left for AZ..and it was defeating...I've lost ALL my strength, it seems...so, that 1st week back is going to be depressing...(THAT will be 2morrow, btw...)
so, my schedule is gonna look like:
work, lift, study, sleep, repeat.

I'm optimistic that 2008 is gonna be my best year to date!
Oh...and this girl...we're still getting our schedules to mesh to get that 1st date knocked out.
She seems like a lit of fun.
She's 34, no kids...maybe wants one (we are about the same on that)
she's a california 'surfer chic'...and has lived in Texas...so came back with that accent...9ask Tam what her accent does to me...  )

So, I'm looking to the future, folks...and it looks good.
Am hoping to be able to spend some time on here after next week when I get settled in and up-n-running with work duties...

Take care, thanks for stopping by!
Mike


----------



## the other half (Nov 11, 2007)

damm, i thought we had lost you. 
glad to hear that all is going better!!!!
dont worry to much about the workouts, i think i have only had 2 since we left for our hunting trip on oct. 9.

glad your back.


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 12, 2007)

Soooo glad your back Burner! 

Great to hear about the lady in your life - Woot!

Good luck at the gym today


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 12, 2007)

welcome back!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 12, 2007)

darlin'

How's your Texas girlfriend?  What's been going on with the job???  You got hired back by your job?   What happened there?  Good to see things are workin' out for you.


----------



## katt (Nov 12, 2007)

Hey Burner!!!   Glad things are looking up for you!   


Now ...... TIME TO POST SOME WORKOUTS!!!!


----------



## the other half (Nov 13, 2007)

she is such a hard ass give the man some time to figure his life out.
good luck in all.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 13, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> darlin'
> 
> How's your Texas girlfriend? What's been going on with the job??? You got hired back by your job? What happened there? Good to see things are workin' out for you.


I dunno...maybe been a false 'hit'...she says she's been busy....but I dunno...we'll see...I'm keeping options open. I like her....we've had fun on the phone and such...but we'll see.

I'm with the same company, doing a different job. THis one....wow..am gonna have to study it...much learning to do!

i got my access back to the 'gym' at the office again, so will be getting up early..and coming in to do cardio....then shower, eat and be at work by 0800...lift in the afternoons...then whatever after that...

workouts coming, ma'am....


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 15, 2007)

workouts better start you fat phuck


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 16, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> workouts better start you fat phuck



Harsh, but fair.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 16, 2007)

ah....feel the love


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 16, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> ah....feel the love



Feel it like a boot int he ass


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 16, 2007)

Uhhhh is this a work out journal but like ... without any work outs?  Kinda like aaaaaaaaaaaaa journal-lite?  Should there not be some Burner dude in here sweating to the oldies er something?  

More  and less  would make a more healthy Burner IMHO.  

GO lift some heavy sh1t and post about it in here so we can .


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 16, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Uhhhh is this a work out journal but like ... without any work outs?  Kinda like aaaaaaaaaaaaa *journal-lite*?





C'mon Burner, don't let your fans down.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 17, 2007)

hi burns...have you checked out my journal?? We are in the process of hopefully buying a house!!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 22, 2007)

Happy turkey day,  Burner!


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 1, 2007)

Is it your birthday today Burner?

If so - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 7, 2007)

thanks!
Just got back from LA lastnight.
I was there for a foreclosure class.
Now...I've got nothing to keep me from the gym...other than...me.
I actually went to the gym on Monday...couldn't even find a space to park in...and looking inside...place was PACKED...
WHY DID WORLDS GYM FUQ UP AND BECOME PLANET FITNESS?????


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 7, 2007)

Woot - Burner's back in the house!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm alive.
Nothing to report.
I actually drove into the parking lot of the gym...coulnd't find a place to park..and it was equally slammed inside....so left.
..and I'm trying to dig deep to find that spark to get back into it...
I hate the way i look and feel...but Im not doing anything about it...really shitty place to be...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 17, 2007)

Ever thought about working out at home?

Pushups, Prisoner Squats, Chins, Dips, Crunches, Lunges, Band-work for arms and shoulders can all be done at home


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2007)

um...I"m having a hard time coming up w/ an excuse for that....gimme a minute...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2007)

...ok...I gotta get abck at it...both katt and kefe can nearly out bench me!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 17, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> I'm alive.
> Nothing to report.
> I actually drove into the parking lot of the gym...coulnd't find a place to park..and it was equally slammed inside....so left.
> ..and I'm trying to dig deep to find that spark to get back into it...
> I hate the way i look and feel...but Im not doing anything about it...really shitty place to be...



Hey, at least you aren't there by yourself.


----------



## katt (Dec 17, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> ...ok...I gotta get abck at it...both katt and kefe can nearly out bench me!





Hey Burner - welcome back!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Be prepared..another 'book' ensues...*

howdy ma'am...wouldn't say I'm...back, as per se...but I'm here....
what has kept me away? Shame, mostly...
I'm always listening to either educational or motiational cd's in the car.
(more prodctive than rocking out...)

I'm listening to one right now. It's pretty interesting. its called, the Journey, I believe. So far so good.
Taking from some of what I've heard so far.
I'm responsible for my actions. I am here, where I am on my own accord.
I am holding myself accountable.
Evidently, I'm exactly where I am , 'cause I 'want' to be here. 
- So, I have to change my wants.

No negative talk. No excuses. I was listening to Al Pacino give a pre-game pep-talk in the movie: Sunday Night Lights (Think that was the name of it) He mentioned: fight for every yard, inch by inch.
This particular journal of mine...sucks...to put it bluntly. I've got 13 pages of...well, chit-chatting. (That's great and I appreciate my friends)
HOWEVER....13 pages of basically NO workouts...in a workout journal spanning several months. 
Every class I have taken, my coaching I am engaged in (real estate...costs me buttloads, but will be worth it in the long run) stress writing every thing down and being held accountable. (which is scary, as I've never been held accountable to anybody...even myself)
Here's a basic:
1) CAREER:
A) I am leaning on switching real estate brokerages..again. Find a better fit:
pros: 
*team lead is willing to help keep me accountable and focused on making this a career rather than a 'hobby'. 
* this office (Keller Williams) has over 40 training events per month

cons: 
* I really like my current team lead
This should be accomplished by end of year

B) Follow my new team lead and my franchise coach to gain enough business to leave the full time job once and for all. (By March at the latest)

C) Move back out and back on my own by April. (if y'all didn't know, last spring, thought I was getting laid off form work...rented out my place and moved into parent's. Its nice and convenient...but it's killing my soul. I've GOT to get back out on my own...

D) Fitness Goals: What do I want here? I WANT TO DROP THE 50LBS of garbage that is covering my once athletic, reasonably nice looking body.
I look and feel like shite. I can't stand the site when I look into a mirror...
main problem right now: EGO. I 'USED' to be strong. Now...probably back where I was...8 years ago strength-wise..but 50 lbs heavier...
..I'm worried about this...my best effort the first time I got 'fat'...I only stripped off 13lbs in 9 months time? I've got 40-50 now...and am that much older. I have to REALLY CHANGE my ways.

I have a LOT to do in '08. I gonna make myself and all of my friends proud.
I AM going to be able to say ONE YEAR FROM NOW: WOW! this has been the greatest year of my life, can't wait to make next year better.

That's me. This is my proclomation.
I'm scared. I hate being alone in life. My fears are suffocating my outgoing personality and that has to stop. It stops now.
I'm going to be BS'ing in this journal for another few weeks, but come New Year...a new journal shall be born and I will move forward.

if anybody actually read this...wow. THis was more for my benefit...


----------



## katt (Dec 18, 2007)

Keller Williams huh??   Don't they offer like a "multi-level" marketing thing that gives you a share of other agents that you bring in??


Good luck with the 08 goals!!   That's when we start hitting it hard also.. January!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 18, 2007)

I've read the whole thing...and I sympathize with you.  I think you and are a whole lot more alike than either of us realized.  

And by the way, it was "Any Given Sunday."  Bad movie, good speech.

So, make a plan, make a list, make it go.  

What's step one?  What can you accomplish TODAY to get started?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm listening to all recorded calls from the coaching program while working in my cube.
fitness-wise...yet to be determined

KW does have profit-sharing...not too worried about that. The company i have now has that...and a LOT more than KW...but doing MLM's is not my 'thing'...never has been.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 18, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> fitness-wise...yet to be determined



UNACCEPTABLE!!!!!

We are halfway through the day.  How can you expect to reach a goal for 2008 if you cannot set and reach a goal for the next 12 hours?

WHAT WILL YOU DO TODAY TO MOVE YOU CLOSER TO YOUR GOAL?????


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 18, 2007)

I ate kinda healthy.....


----------



## Pylon (Dec 18, 2007)

That is past.  What will you do in the remaining hours?


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 18, 2007)

Hey Burner - i sure am excited to have you back - looking forward to your new journal! I think your goals for 2008 are realistic and achievable, but you have to work hard to get there, and we're all here to help, support and encourage you as much as possible. You are not doing this alone, believe me, we all have our things we are trying to change or improve. Just take one day at a time, you'll get there and be so proud of yourself.

I think the most important thing for you is to be confident and comfortable in your own skin. In order to do that, you're going to have to spend some time in the gym being _uncomfortable_ in your skin, until you start to see and feel improvements to your body. 

I agree with Pylon though. Its easy to say im going to do this, or that in the New Year. That's not that far away mate. Get a program sorted out TODAY and get it in here so we can suggest changes if changes are needed. Get a diet sorted out TODAY and post it, with macros etc. Take a small step closer to your goal TODAY, and tomorrow you'll wake up knowing you've started your journey


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2007)

y'all are awesome!
ok...got a call from an ex last night. She and her husband and child are in town. i've been showing them some rentals, but looks like there could be a new build home purchase in the works! WAHOO! So, after work lastnight, had to go speak w/ them about business.
Cross your fingers; this a, I'm going to be putting in an offer for them, and then meeting w/ them and the bulider this afternoon!
IF this closes, its gonna put me back into the green again and take some of my $$ stress off.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 19, 2007)

Ah...so you are meeting with a client and preparing an offer TODAY, which will move you closer to your goal of career success.

See, not so hard.  Now, what will you do for your fitness goals today?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2007)

think thin.


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 19, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> think thin.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 19, 2007)

I read it and I feel like deep down you are ready for a new start January 1st....we are all here with you!  Between you and Py...we got a lot of motivation going on here...I LOVE his approach....break it down to what you will do in the HERE AND NOW!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2007)

ok...I just got myself...a Christmas present.
I added the all-club access to 24 hour fitness...come to find out, it was only 5.00 more per month.
With THAT being said...the gym is close to the Keller Williams office I will be working out of in a couple weeks. Also, it isn't as slammed packed in the afternoons I get off work.

2nd...
I signed up for 5 session of PT training to get me back on track, starting Monday.
I met the guy who is to be my trainer. I alread ysaid I am not into that silly, ballance on one leg, do some sort of blooming...whatever looking poses for lifting. This guy will work...same page: core exercises.

then I went and got a giant cheese burger...

well...those are about to added to the 'banned' list...so enjoyed it.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 20, 2007)

Great work, Burner.  Now...what are you going to do for the rest of the day?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2007)

let's see....listen to more coaching calls...head tothe parents, help w/ last of the Christmas decorations, eat dinner...and sometime between now and bed...will have my way with myself...wait..y'all probably didn't want to hear about that....


----------



## Pylon (Dec 20, 2007)

There's no love like self love!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 20, 2007)

well, I guess we are all being honest here....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 21, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> well, I guess we are all being honest here....


really? u have something you wish to share...get off your chest?


I feel good today. I choose to.
Didn't get the home purchase. About to skip out of here and go show them some rental properties. Ok,  need to rephrase that. I didn't get teh home sake at this time. They are going to rent...then buy...in a year or less. I'll get it then.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2007)

T-1 day till the rebirth...a Renaissance, if u will.
There's no cure for ugly...but at least, I will be lean!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 24, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> There's no cure for ugly



Sure there is.  Just put a paper bag over her head.    Oh wait, you meant you, right?  My bad.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2007)

ok...t-2 hours, baby!
I'm looking forward to this!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 24, 2007)

good luck with everything burnsy!!  merry christmas!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2007)

you too!
Off tothe gym!
Wahoo!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas Burner!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 26, 2007)

where's the workout??


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 26, 2007)

Merry Crimbo and a Happy New Year to you!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2007)

ok....training went pretty...well...I went...so that is in the bonus side, I suppose!
It's official: I'm fat. 
225 lbs and...27% bf... 

So...I'm gonna do something I've not done..ever...let somoene else tell me what/how/when, etc to lift, eat and cardio.

I did a VERY easy/basic workout.
Chest:
Bench Press: 135*15, 185*10, 185*9, 225*2, 225*2 
Inc Bench Press: 135*8, 135*8, 135*7

I couldn't take it anymore...I'm gonna have a hard time getting past my ego this time...225 for only 2 reps??? NOT ACCEPTABLE!
But, each workout, I will improve!

I just


----------



## Pylon (Dec 26, 2007)

Happy holidays, Burns!

Congrats on getting back in the gym.  I know how tough it is to admit to current weight and BF, but it is step one to recovering from the slide.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2007)

thanks...basically, I'm a 1/4 pounder w/ cheese...on legs...


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 26, 2007)

I cannot tell you how proud I am that you've make a commitment to get healthy again Burner!!  One day at a time...one step at a time!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2007)

yep-
am leaving work a bit early...hit the gym..then have my date! WAHOO!
Wish me luck...haven't been on a date in a while.
Make sure I have everything on checklist:
shave/shower- check
brush teeth- check
clean clothes- check
be polite/gentleman- check
keep conversation light and focus on her- check

I may have a chance.


----------



## Double D (Dec 27, 2007)

27% bf huh? So now its time to get serious right? I know you have it in ya!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 27, 2007)

Hey Burns....found this, thought I'd share....

* How to Kick Your Motivation into High Gear *

*Posted on 12/27/2007 *


*New Year's resolutions are right around the corner. The problem is not with setting goals, but with sticking with them until completion. For that you need a healthy helping of motivation. But where can you find this elusive ingredient? The resources are right under your nose. Here's how to get your motivation revving! They're not just for new year's resolutions, but for any goal or task you want or need to complete.

1. Benefits. Get real clear about why you plan to do certain things. What is the benefit to you for completing the goal or task? It's best if the benefit is stated as a positive such as "If I quit smoking, I will have less anxiety about my health and a better quality of life." Some of your benefits may be stated in terms of avoiding a negative such as "If I pay my bills on time, I'll avoid late fees." When it comes time to work on your goals, focus on the benefits you'll receive more so than focusing on the work at hand. Benefits are the things that should make you feel good and therefore provide natural motivation.

2. Baby Steps. Begin each day with a small step towards your goal. Tell yourself that you don't have to do a lot towards your goal, just a little. Chances are that once you start, you'll start to feel good and then you'll do more than you planned. It's like having a boulder at the top of the hill. All you need to give it a little push to get it rolling. The benefits of your work and the good feelings that accompany accomplishment will provide the rest of the motivation.

3. Plan Your Day Everyday. It only takes about 5-10 minutes. First, write down what you need to do in any order, then prioritize each item, and then finally place each task into realistic time slots. Three keys are to allow for buffer time in between tasks, include break times, and to plan your most important/most difficult items first. By planning your day you have a road map that will help keep you focused when life's distractions come around. By planning your most important tasks first, you'll be assured that they won't fall through the cracks. This will give you peace of mind and also a great sense of accomplishment that will carry you through the rest of your day.

4. Action First. Don't wait for inspiration to hit. Take action first and the motivation will follow. When you "just do it" and get started regardless of how you're feeling it's like a warm-up. You may start out cold, but keep taking action and watch your motivation muscles warm up! Before you know it you will have heated up your excitement and energy, and you'll be amazing yourself with high productivity!

5. Jumping Jacks. Any type of exercise for 5-10 minutes will get your blood pumping, bring oxygen to your brain, and release those all-natural feel-good chemicals. You can also try stretching with deep breathing, a walk/jog around the block, or a little boogie-woogie to your favorite song. Try it! It works!

6. Use Timers. Time your activities and make it into a little game for yourself. See if you can beat your allotted timeframes. This will help you keep your productivity high during the day. It will also keep distractions from grabbing a hold of your attention. Here's an online timer and here's timer you can download to your computer.

7. Big Rewards. If the benefits of completing your goal or task are not enough, then set up a cool reward for yourself and focus on that. Some possible rewards: tickets to a show, a ski trip, buy a book, a sunset picnic, leave work early, buy a fancy foo foo coffee drink, or whatever puts a big grin on your face.

8. Caffeine. I don't normally recommend coffee for energy, but there's a reason that millions of people drink coffee and tea everyday. It does give you a boost. As long as you realize that the boost will come with a corresponding slump down the line, go ahead and use it when you need it. But be sure to strike while the caffeine iron is hot. I personally hate the irritable post-high slump, but when I need it, there's nothing like caffeine for getting your brain racing along.

9. With a Little Help from Your Friends. I saved this for last, but it just may be one of the most powerful tips on this list. Whenever you find yourself struggling, please don't just sit there and suffer. Call someone. Go into your colleague's office. Talk to your boss. Call your mom. Think about who could best give you the push or motivation to get things rolling. Let go of pride. Be humble. And ask. Ask for help. You'll be glad you did!*


----------



## katt (Dec 27, 2007)

Awesome post Py!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy New Year, Burner!


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy New Year from Scotland, Burner!

All the best for 2008!! (and may the God of healthy eating and working out smile upon you  )


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy New Years Burner!

Stick with it, and you'll be back in no time.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 1, 2008)

been back to the gym with the PT yet??

Happy New Years!!


----------



## katt (Jan 2, 2008)

Come on Burner.....


.......Just DO IT........


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 2, 2008)

welcome to 2008.
got my license switched over to Keller Williams.
that's done.
Am going to the gym after work. Get my next appointment w/ trainer for friday.

so far so good.


----------



## katt (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 2, 2008)

oh yeah!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 2, 2008)

Good news on the work.  How's that gym time working out?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 10, 2008)

heya man whats new?  new job?  steady with the gym good work bro!

hows life in general bro?  

i been gettin by day by day mentally gettin stronger.  some days beat me down but for the most part im up and up on to bigger and better.  tryin to get a new job.  something a little less demanding and physical!


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey Burner - i hope you're showing those newbs up at the gym! Looking forward to seeing some workouts in here


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2008)

heh...me too... 
Hiya Sam!
this week was crap. I was doing a site survey all week at Cheyenne Mtn Air Force Station (NORAD) 
was gone all day, didn't know what time I'd be getting out of there...

BTW: I got to look around the basic structures of the complex. Pretty cool.
There is a no photography rule, so couldn't take in my phone to snap pics. 
If any of you like to watch the movie Star Gate, or the TV show, SG-1, someone had some 'fun' and put a placard on a door that says: SG-1 Entry Portal. (its actually a broom closet, but looks funny)
I'm going to my PT on tues and thurs a couple more weeks.

It will be done!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 11, 2008)

does it look at all like the norad in the tv show sg1?

mcgyver is my hero


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2008)

nope.
remember: military: = lowest bidder. Built by the US Navy. Looks kinda like a ship inside. 
The TV stuff is crap. Only 3 levels, all man-made buildings. None of those multi-level sub floors they have on TV. In the one outside building, they have a cut away of the mountain complex. Pretty cool stuff.

If u remember the movie: War Games with Matthew Broderic in the 80's? Hollywood went into NORAD, saw what the actual Comm Center looked like, thought it was too boring, so they made up their own to look cool...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2008)

ok...I went last night. I even went INSIDE and worked out last night!

Nothing really worth writing about. My focous for the night was to lte my body remember what a weight was.
I'm in such horrible shape right now...am just gonna have to take it easy a few weeks, let the body get used to the stress of it again and pray muscle memory kicks in...'cause the weighhts i used last night....sucked.

Chest:
Bench Press:
135*10, 135*10, 135*10, 135*10, 135*10

Incline Bench Press:
135*9, 135*6, 135*7, 135*8, 135*7

** did my best to keep my rest to a minute. 
** a little annoyed the inclines weren't doing any better...maybe should have dropped the weight...but my ego couldnt handle going any lighter...

** this afternoon is legs. Just gonna do 5-6 sets of light weight squats
** have a meeting w/ my PT at 4:30. just gonna be about nutrition and probably hook me up w/ their calorie tracker on-line.
** have about a week's worth of these little breakfast burrito things to go thru before I go back to protein shake and oatmeal for breakfast...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2008)

my immediate goal:

1) to get consisstant in the gym again. 
2) want to drop an overal amount of 50lbs, immediate: 30 lbs.
3) like to be back to my 'old stats' before end of year:
weight: 182lbs
bodyfat: est: 15-17%
Bench: 315lbs for sets of 5
Incline DB Press: 120lbs for sets of 5
Pull Ups: 50 reps inside 5 sets and/or BW+55lbs for sets of 5
Squats: 375 for sets of 5
Dead lift: 405
BB Rows: 225lbs

Presently:
weight: 227lbs
bodyfat: est: 27%
Bench: ?
Incline DB Press: ?
Pull Ups: ?
Squats: ?
Dead lift: ?
BB Rows: ?

That's what I could do in 2003. I'm now 5 years older and have a few injuries to deal with...so we'll see how that goes.
February will be the start of my new journal.


----------



## katt (Jan 15, 2008)

YAY! You worked out!!!!   It's a first step,,, you have your goals,,, second step.... 

you can do it!!!!!   Get rid of those "breakfast burrito thingys"... clean up your diet and  you'll be the old burner before long..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2008)

...I'm already an old burner...

well...i'm gonna eat'm...too $$ to toss..


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 15, 2008)

A new journal to look forward to from Burner!! Can't wait! What kind of things are you going to be doing? 

Can't wait to see you back at it Burner. You're always here egging other people on, i want to do it for you now


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2008)

ah...ya know...lifting...cardio....eating, sleeping...running, jumping, skipping...ok, maybe no skipping..


Mainly: get this 50lbs of garbage off my bod. Get back to at least my old stats. Move forward.
Was thinking...if can get ready...maybe try a triathlon this summer? Its just a random thought. Don't have a road bike or swim too well though...


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 15, 2008)

Thats a great idea - something concrete to aim for, might just give you that kick start you need! 

You'll get there Burner, at least you're one of the few who has decided to do something positive to lose weight , em except the skipping


----------



## the other half (Jan 15, 2008)

i'll skip with you burner, and i'll also do the hula hoop. just think of the fun we could have, burning all those calories, wearing leggings and head bands. i cant wait.


----------



## the other half (Jan 15, 2008)

congrats on getting back into the gym. thats the hardest step sometimes.

it really sucks when katt and i are slacking on the workouts because our gym is just right next door to my store. talk about guilt!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 16, 2008)

1-15-08
Legs:
Squats:
135*10, 135*10, 185*10, 185*10, 185*10

Leg Ext:
110*10, 110*10, 110*10

Leg Curl: 
110*10, 110*10, 110*10

** wow...strength is zapped. Those squats were actually an effort 
** Met w/ trainer last night after I lifted. Went over nutrition and got me dialed in for thier on-line calorie tracker. 
** he's gonna put me on a high cal burn, circuit type workout...wow...never done THAT before...but, I'll give his way a whirl.
** My form might have been off a little w/ my squats? Lower back was feelinng tight when I finished...hopefully, nothing more than justt not used to have been loaded w/ weights.

*** Ok...most likely gonna get shot down...(no, not by a girl again this time...) I stopped at the Cadillac dealer. Am going back after work to see if they can put me into a 'program car.' 0% interest...dump all my inequity into it...if the payments aren't too unreasonable...gonna go for it...I'ev dumped about 10k into the Audi in less than 2 years of owning it, and have at LEAST 3k more to put into it to get up to par...before something ELSE goes wrong w/ it...I love my car...but sick of it ALWAYS needing something to have to be done w/ it.
...and my being a realtor...must have nice, professional, 4-door car.
(I'd just assume go back to a Tacoma)


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 16, 2008)

the other half said:


> congrats on getting back into the gym. thats the hardest step sometimes.
> 
> it really sucks when katt and i are slacking on the workouts because our gym is just right next door to my store. talk about guilt!!!!!


wow...next door? do u have to hang your head in shame if u go past and don't work out?
Well, my main gym isn't that busy when I get off work, so doesnt' look like that is going to be an issue now. I cna use either one of the gyms.

Hiya Sam! Thanks for the encouraging words!


----------



## the other half (Jan 16, 2008)

more of a "turn the head so no one can see me go by without stopping".
it doesnt take long for the guilt to kick in.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 16, 2008)

get a honda civic hybrid.  they are decent cars, need very little maintenance.. and will show your clients you have a "green" side


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 16, 2008)

the other half said:


> i'll skip with you burner, and i'll also do the hula hoop. just think of the fun we could have, burning all those calories, wearing leggings and head bands. i cant wait.


 




I'm so proud of you Burns!! 2 workouts this week SO FAR!!!


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 17, 2008)

the other half said:


> i'll skip with you burner, and i'll also do the hula hoop. just think of the fun we could have, burning all those calories, wearing leggings and head bands. i cant wait.



That image will be with me forever.

Hey Burner - good job on the squatting mate, just make sure you stretch after your sessions. I've found that if something's tight before you leave the gym, it's generally not going to sort itself out 

Go on now, jiggle those jiggly bits until they don't jiggle any more


----------



## katt (Jan 17, 2008)

I tried a hula hoop a while back, trying to teach my grandson how to do it.... I can't jiggle like I used to.. lol

gj with the workout Burner!!  ... keep it up!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 17, 2008)

today is w/ trainer. So, we'll see what kinnd of workout he wants me to do. he's gonna put me on a full body, circuit-type workout...okie dokie...1st time for this...but I'll see how it goes!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 17, 2008)

katt said:


> I tried a hula hoop a while back, trying to teach my *grandson* how to do it.... I can't jiggle like I used to.. lol
> 
> gj with the workout Burner!!  ... keep it up!



Aren't you a little young to be a grandma???


----------



## katt (Jan 17, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> Aren't you a little young to be a grandma???




Nope... I'm 50.... ewwwwwww


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 17, 2008)

well, 50 is the new 25, right?
Seen that hottie granma that does the bowflex commercials? you two gals...sha-wing!


----------



## katt (Jan 17, 2008)

Burner02 said:


> well, 50 is the new 25, right?



Yup!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 17, 2008)

katt said:


> Nope... I'm 50.... ewwwwwww



Well, if all 50 years olds looked like you do, the world would be a better place.

I think I am just off cause I had my son so late, his grandparents are all 60 or above...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey Stew...let's not forget I don't even have that...hell..I can't seem to get a girl past the 1st date...so you are way up on me, pal.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 18, 2008)

17 Jan 08
Upper:
Ok...my legs were still toast from my squats the other day, so we only did a couple things...chest and back...my chest, evidently wasn't fully recovered, either.

Looks to me he's gonna do a full body, compounding, pre-exhaust type, constant tension type workout.
It friggin wore me out...and we only used 'girly' weights. 

so...
CHEST:
3 sets of:
Push ups: *12, Incline DB Bench Press: 10 each hand @ 35lbs ##

Back:
3 sets of: 
BO BB Rows *10, BO Single Arm DB Rows *10 ##

## constant tension. The non-working arm was 'cocked' with the weight at a 90 degree angle and stayed there while I did my reps with the other arm.

**Dave, my trainer, mentioned that (after the first cycle) i'd probably learn to hate him. As I was starting into my 2nd cycle, I looked at him...and said, naw...I'll skip the waiting and just tell you that i hate you right now. 

** dunno if I'll be able to affford to keep training w/ him after my initial sessions are over, but he seems to think he can get my fat ass back to where I was before (see avi pic for reference) by July. That.....wouuld be....super.

** Have a hair cut appointment right after work, then have to go pick up a girl-friend from her work to take her home...by way of a happy hour with my new realty office...so no cardio today. 
** When this cold snap is over (which should be next week...been nearly 0 degrees in the am) I'll start walking, and after a week or so, will bump to jogging...then can move to wind sprints...
That's my plan.


----------



## katt (Jan 18, 2008)

Nice job Burner... Even if you can't afford the trainer, you have the base workouts set, right??  You can just stick with them for the time being can't you??


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 18, 2008)

that's the facts, ma'am!
We'll be fresh-n-ready on Tuesday...wow...emphasis will be on my arch enemy, the bane of my existance, my nemesis, my archilles tendon...cardio..


----------



## katt (Jan 18, 2008)

Gawd I hate cardio... we are just starting it back up again,,

I need to put more music on my ipod.. lol


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 18, 2008)

I get bored doing it. I used to like to go and run..but that was like...1997...  (i also weighed 168lbs)


----------



## the other half (Jan 18, 2008)

ok, when was the last time that i saw 168#, ohhhhhh, id say about 25 years ago. i did get down to 182 a couple of summers ago, and i felt like a pencil neck geek.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 22, 2008)

how tall are you?
I'm 5'9"
I was looking fairly good at 182. That's the weight I was in my avitar.
I'd like to ring in about 10%bf at 190lbs if I could...THAT would be sweet!

Showed homes past couple days. Have to skip workout today.  have to go t o office to get paperwork started.


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 22, 2008)

Burner02 said:


> well, 50 is the new 25, right?
> Seen that hottie granma that does the bowflex commercials? you two gals...*sha-wing*!



Honestly, first glance at that and i thought it said shaving  I was like What the HELL . . . . . 

Phew!

Anyway Burner, get your butt to the gym and do some cardio. It's not so bad when you get going and if you set yourself little targets to beat every time then you start to get really into it


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 22, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Honestly, first glance at that and i thought it said shaving  I was like What the HELL . . . . .


really? WHAT has been on your naughty mind, and do feel free to share...



and..yes, dear!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 22, 2008)

looking good in here Burner

but doesn't listen to Sam, cardio is overrated lol


----------



## katt (Jan 22, 2008)

Burner02 said:


> really? WHAT has been on your naughty mind, and do feel free to share...



Sam - I think he wants a picture of us shaving????


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 22, 2008)

I think Burner will take what he can get....


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 22, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> looking good in here Burner
> 
> but doesn't listen to Sam, cardio is overrated lol







katt said:


> Sam - I think he wants a picture of us shaving????



Eath other ? ? 



b_reed23 said:


> I think Burner will take what he can get....



Which is a big fat nothing


----------



## the other half (Jan 23, 2008)

Burner02 said:


> how tall are you?
> I'm 5'9"
> I was looking fairly good at 182. That's the weight I was in my avitar.
> I'd like to ring in about 10%bf at 190lbs if I could...THAT would be sweet!



im right at 6', and i think my ideal weight would be 210-215 and under 10%.
maybe someday.


----------



## the other half (Jan 23, 2008)

katt said:


> Sam - I think he wants a picture of us shaving????



hopefully your armpits


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 23, 2008)

there is NOTHING sexy about 2 women shaving each others armpits...


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 24, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> there is NOTHING sexy about 2 women shaving each others armpits...



Agreed.

Especially when they're like the Hanging Gardens of Babylon


----------



## the other half (Jan 24, 2008)

not to you, not to me, but to someone out there it is their biggest fantasy!!!!


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 24, 2008)

the other half said:


> not to you, not to me, but to someone out there it is their biggest fantasy!!!!





Yeah, just power up the lawnmower and get on down . . . .


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 24, 2008)

What's this?  Do my eyes deceive me?  Burner is back in the gym?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> there is NOTHING sexy about 2 women shaving each others armpits...


think European.... 
There I was....
I was stationed in Italy from 1995-1997.
Was at the beach one day...luckily, I was wearing my oakley's and my eyes couldn't be seen...as some REALLY good looking blond (probably Austrian on holiday) came walking down the beach. What drew my attention to herr, besides her beauty? She was....topless....again...I do love european cultures in many ways!  So, now, as pre-programmed into my male DNA, my eyes began to take in her physique, like a connesouer of fine wine takes in a rare bottle...eyes travelled from her hair to her face to her breasts...(very nice BTW) when she ran her fingers thru her hair...and showed to me that she was a pure blonde. Pit hairs. 
"ok" I say to myself..this IS Europe...let that go....continue on down to her flat stomach, see the turquois bikini...and a HUGE jungle of chaunch hair bulging past the fabric!!!!  I mean...WTF???? Hasn't she ever seen a magazine? NASTY! So...there went my plans of marrying her right there on the spot...

True story.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> What's this? Do my eyes deceive me? Burner is back in the gym?


baby steps. Was'sup, mi amigo!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2008)

well, this week has been shite.
Been out at Schriever AFB all week, Took yesterday off to write up a contract for a client. (cross fingers it gets accepted!)
Gonna play my trainer's game next week. (last week of PT help)
Will either go back to my training, but keep weights light and high reps for a while, or do his full body workouts.
man, I'm now REALLY itching to get back into it...which is GOOOOD!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm wondering what type of schedule I should follow:
my 'Cycle I' (one major body part per week)
My 'Cycle II' (each body part twice per week)
my 'Cycle III' (whole body, 3 times per week)

little help here...gonna have to keep the reps up, weights down, RI's minimal.


----------



## katt (Jan 25, 2008)

Maybe you should start out with a full body just to get you started and ease up from that???


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 25, 2008)

katt said:


> Maybe you should start out with a full body just to get you started and ease up from that???



I agree.  B should do a FB routine for the next year.   They are perfect for a person with a very unstructured work schedule.   If you think they are too easy.  Let me know.  I'll show you some good examples of killer FB routines......


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2008)

yellowmoomba said:


> I agree. B should do a FB routine for the next year. They are perfect for a person with a very unstructured work schedule. If you think they are too easy. Let me know. I'll show you some good examples of killer FB routines......


heh...I KNOW your routines, sir...no mere mortal can survive... 

I was kinda thinking the WB workout for a month or so, then switch back to either my cycle I or II for a while...

lemme guess...one exercise per BP, different exercise per workout?
example:
chest:
day 1: bench press
day 3: incline BP
day 5: Decline BP

I'm gonna be lookin' forward to doing that set of 20 reps w/ 225 again...you sick bastage!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2008)

katt said:


> Maybe you should start out with a full body just to get you started and ease up from that???


thanks! am seriously considering it.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 25, 2008)

Burner02 said:


> heh...I KNOW your routines, sir...no mere mortal can survive...
> 
> I was kinda thinking the WB workout for a month or so, then switch back to either my cycle I or II for a while...
> 
> ...




Something like that.......I can send you some good routines if you want or just check my journal.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2008)

hmm...to figure out a whole body, 3 day per week split.
I am going to be in LA for about 2-3 weeks, starting on 11 Feb. so, don't know how THAT is gonna effect me.

How about:
Keep this simple:
Chest: exercise, 4 sets * 10 reps
Legs: "                                  "
Delts: "                                  "
Back: "                                  "

DAY 1:
Flat bench
Squat
Military Press
Pull Down
BB Curl/Close Grip Press

Day 3: 
Incline Bench
Dead Lift
Upright Rows
Rows
Alt. DB Curls/Dips

Day 5:
Decline Bench
Leg Press
Lateral Raise / BO Lateral Raise
Shrugs
Preacher Curls / Scull Crushers


how does something like that sound?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2008)

yellowmoomba said:


> Something like that.......I can send you some good routines if you want or just check my journal.


as previously mentioned....mere mortals can't do your workouts....I get tired just reading them!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 25, 2008)

Burner02 said:


> hmm...to figure out a whole body, 3 day per week split.
> I am going to be in LA for about 2-3 weeks, starting on 11 Feb. so, don't know how THAT is gonna effect me.
> 
> How about:
> ...



Looks good to me.  The only thing I would change is day 3.  Instead of DB curls I would do Chins.    

Two more things.   Add in some abs and brief cardio work (15 minutes) every session and start each day with a different major muscle. 

IE.

Day 1 
Start with Bench

Day 3 
Start with Deads or Rows

Day 5 
Start with Leg Press

Hope this helps.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2008)

thanks! Sounds good.

abs...heh...he said: work abs! HA! I can't even SEE my abs...

I figure I'd also do cardio on non-lifting days...


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 25, 2008)

looks like a good workout, and I like what yellowmoomba added in there.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 25, 2008)

yellowmoomba said:


> Day 1
> Start with Bench
> 
> Day 3
> ...



I'd prefer to start day 1 with squats, but that's just me.  I agree with the other days.


----------



## katt (Jan 25, 2008)

Yeah leg day I always start with squats too.....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 28, 2008)

good morning, campers!
So, am revving up and chomping at the bit to get boogying...just have to get thru tuesday's PT workout. 
I also head to LA on the 11th of February for 2-3 weeks..so we'll see how that affects me.
I brought my running shoes w/ me to work today. After I get off work, gonna head to the little gym and do a few minutes worth of cardio...

So, thinking of what 'moomba suggested, think I"m gonna rotate my workouuts like:
day 1:
chest, back, delts, legs, arms

day 3:
Legs, delts, back, chest, arms

day 5: 
back, chest, legs, delts, arms

...more or less

good note, my buyer's contract was accepted, we close in April...wish it was a little closer, but hey...I've gota closing in april! WAHOO!

..saw Rambo on Saturday. Was pretty good. violent...fast hour and 1/2 though.

..tried to get outta my car...I'm totally screwed into it. It either needs to be hit really hard in a snow storm and totalled, or stolen....oi. its an ongoing nightmare.


----------



## katt (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice job about the  acceptance of the contract.....  which you very well know that it doesn't mean there will be a closing in April.. I'll keep my fingers crossed for ya!  lol

So.... Burner..... ya know...... I hate to be the "put my thumb on you and push" person... but these workouts... are all talk and no action.......

*WHAT GIVES?!?!?... WHY DON'T YOU JUST GET YOUR ASS IN THE GYM.. *


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 28, 2008)

Burner02 said:


> I also head to LA on the 11th of February for 2-3 weeks..so we'll see how that affects me.



Rumor has it that there are gyms in LA.  Places like Gold's, LA Fitness, and 24 hr Fitness generally have 1 week passes.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 28, 2008)

really? they've got gyms...in la? Who woulda thunkit?


I know katt....actually...am gonna do cardio today...meet the PT tomorrow...cardio wed, trainer on thursday (I think) and then cardio on friday and weekend...
then start MY program on Monday.
there ya go. asked and asnwered!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 28, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Rumor has it that there are gyms in LA. Places like Gold's, LA Fitness, and 24 hr Fitness generally have 1 week passes.


only 1 rental car for the 3 of us...so...dunno how much I can get around...if hotel has a gym...can do...something...and plan on taking running shoes no matter what.
heh...imagine coming from an elevation of 7k down to sea level...I'll be aboe to knock out two miles w/ out dying...


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 28, 2008)

I reckon your FB program looks good Burner. Give it a couple weeks of swapping things around until you get comfortable with it, i always put the exercise that's going to kill me the most at the start of the workout, you'll know what that is in a few days time im sure!

Im glad you're excited to be getting back into it! Just think how much of a great fitness base you'll have by the time summer comes around!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 28, 2008)

heh...right now...they are ALL gonna kill me till I get back in the groove...

good to see ya...isnt' it kinda late there across the pond right now?


----------



## the other half (Jan 28, 2008)

i want to see you run two miles down on the beach.  that will put you into your grave.

hey, great looking workout plans, i guess if you can say good job for making a plan. i want to see some pics with a little bit of sweat. i starting to think that you are allergic to iron.


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 28, 2008)

this is a good time to get back in the gym, summer will be quick.  your routine seem nice.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 29, 2008)

not allergic...ego is having a hard time coming to grips that I am no longer strong.

But, am back on track, so watch out!

Thanks, wait for it...its coming...soon!

Gonna be out at Schriever AFB all week...pulling cable. WAY out east of town...but will go in and hit it before I go home.


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 29, 2008)

what kind of cable are you pulling?


----------



## NaturalMuscle (Jan 29, 2008)

there is a proper way to cut and with what im going to tell you have in some cases had people loose 50 lbs of fat within 66 days......!

I know that seems crazy but it has happened and I will tell you the basic formula below

- Eat 1,500 calories a day! add 100 - 300 if you are above 6'2"

- Drink non calorie drinks with NO CAFFEINE!!!!

- Stick with whole grains that list as the first ingredient: whole, sprouted or cracked grain.

- Utilize "Super Hydration" 

- Incoporate High Intensity Training 3 times a week ( Full Body Plan )

Routine

1. Leg press machine or barbell squat
2. Straight arm pullover with one dumbell
3. Bench press with barbell
4. Biceps curl with barbell
5. Trunk curl on floor

* Only perform one set of these excercises at high intensity meaning you should only be able to complete 10 with the weight you choose and if you can get to 12 up the weight and start the process again 


Good luck man!


Hey, man I know what you mean a couple years back I felt the same way...

Always downing the latest crap protein shake, post workout shake pills powders whatever the mags were pushing 

But then I found myself in the state of Why am i doing all this.

I say just eat healthy but dont worry about going out and eating some hot wings and beers with the boys.. its your college years have fun when you can just dont go overboard.

Honestly with strict training and adequate rest you should be fine and not have to worry about dieing or putting on 20 lbs of fat.

So just live your life and if its not making you happy then stop what your doing and change it to make you happy its all about you bro....


Natural Muscle


Hey man also there have beens studies showing that you can get the same gains from a .3 - .6 gram protein per pound ratio.

The studied showed that individuals on high protein diets urinated most of the un utilized protein. 

So Like someone stated above just test out and see what works I like the idea of same gains with less protein because you can only eat so many cans of tuna and chicken breast lol 

NOTE* take these as guidlines and not as what you have to do exactly I already caught some heat from someone I was trying to help out some guy said its a starvation diet well it worked for me so its all about testing and tracking

If you feel like you have no energy up the calories and just keep upping them until you have enough energy to get your workout done and dont starve yourself lol 


Hope that helps


Natural Muscle


----------



## PreMier (Jan 30, 2008)

take the car into a field, fire bomb it, and report it stolen..


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 30, 2008)

heya burns routine looks good now get your shit in gear and use it 

Tomorrow is my first day back in the gym in 3 months...gonna do a full body.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey burner....so, what's your status?


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 31, 2008)

C'mon Burner - your fans are waiting to cheer you on


----------



## the other half (Feb 3, 2008)

burner, oh burner, where are you?

getting ready to watch the superbowl i hope. 
have a good day dude.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 5, 2008)

Hellooooooooooo?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 5, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Hellooooooooooo?



Maybe he is working out


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 6, 2008)

the other half said:


> burner, oh burner, where are you?





Burner02 said:


> Gonna be out at Schriever AFB all week...pulling cable. WAY out east of town...but will go in and hit it before I go home.



Maybe he's still out yanking his cable.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## Burner02 (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey all-
oi...been busy. 
no. haven't. I knew you were gonna ask.

I leave for LA tomorrow afternoon. So, gonna be there the 10th thru the 23rd.
I'm taking exercise clothing w/ me...if nothing else..gonna go walk/jog/run/

This should be a good trip. GOnna learn alot about A/V (audio/visual) setups. Could be a good career direction.

I've been running alot of cable; voice, data, (fiber, cat V) 
Nothing exciting going on here. Was given the talk of stop 'dicking' around at work...and get productive...or....so..been busy...working...how bout that. 

I dunno if I'm gonna be able to get on-line in the next 2 weeks...so if not..take care, and I'll fill on about my trip when I get back.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 9, 2008)

Travel safe!


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 10, 2008)

Have a good one Burner


----------



## the other half (Feb 11, 2008)

slacker. good luck.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2008)

ok...in LA...hve laptop and connection.
gonna rent a hertz shelby GT-H this weekend...how often can u drive up the coast of california in a numbered car?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 11, 2008)

I've done it once...great choice.  The 5 North up to San Jose is fantantical!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 11, 2008)

heya Burns....how ya doin?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 11, 2008)

rent an S4


----------



## the other half (Feb 12, 2008)

have fun. just keep going and come visit all of your buddies on IM.


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 16, 2008)

Hey Burner! Hows things??


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 16, 2008)

Pickup any California hotties yet?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 25, 2008)

well, I'm back. Good trip. Was a sad day when I boarded the plane...gotta figure out some way to get my butt out there more permanent...

The Shelby Mustang...wow...much fun. Much $$ to rent...but worth it.
Didn't hit the weights, but walked around the Strand almost every night. 
It still boggles me how people can afford those friggin' houses...the crap ones are over a million..'cause they are on the beach....
Went down to Hermosa Beach on a Friday night. (the night I had the convertable...nobody was down there...)
silly californians...its a little chilly...everybody's dressed for arctic wear...
Have my gear to hit the gym after work.
'Taking a chance' by being on here at work...so can't visit the rest of y'alls jurnals...hope all is well!


----------



## katt (Feb 25, 2008)

Back from the land of plastic surgery I see... time to resume the workouts?


----------



## the other half (Feb 25, 2008)

hermosa beach, cool, one of  my friends is just moving away from there at the end of the month.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 25, 2008)

Hope all is well Burner!!! Best of luck in your w/o plans my Friend!!!


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 27, 2008)

Hmm, beach sounds fab!

Hows things with you? Are you easing yourself back into those workouts??


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey all-
Sorry been MIA...nothing worth writing about.
I've completely lost 'it'...have no desire to even go to the gym...sorry...been seeing things as 'glass 1/2 empty' health wise
Not gonna make any excuses...Haven't been going. I have a 'want'...but it isn't strong enough to overpower whatever is holding me back...

So to recap current:
Health: not so good. got even fatter...
Money: never have enough
Sex Life: non-existant (refer to health)
Family: good
Cat: happy
Work: not sure what's going on...had a 'talk' w/ the bosses. (mentioned this previously) They reminded me that I was hired on as an Engineer, even though I don't have the background for the position...I'm not up to the level that I need to be at...yada...yada...so even tho I'm doing good at what I am doing and have learned....its not up to what they want...I have work for a little longer....and maybe let go after that? 
I'm about to write a contract on a house that will close the 1st week of April and will have another closing the end of April...if they can lay me off...I can keep a 'clean' resume if I need to go after another IT job...until thenn, go back to my plan I had in November: collect unemployment and work my ass off on my real estate business and get that up and cranking.
everything happens for a reason...maybe being cut off from the steady paychecks will force me to move ahead w/ my business...no safety net...

then...decision to make: do I take the cash I have and go ahead and move down to Phoenix right now, or do I get my business up and proven here in a market I know, THEN take it to Phoenix and work it there...
My thoughts: work here the rest of this year, work the plan, save the $$ then move in January/February to get there, set up and have time to learn the area before the buying season starts...


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 16, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Brother Burner, I would honestly stay where your at, at least you know the terrain so to speak, get it up and going and then adjust from there!!! Just take it one day at a time my Friend, you can do this, Believe To Achieve!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 16, 2008)

good to know your still alive Burner..don't be a stranger!


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 17, 2008)

Hey Burner! Come back - we miss you


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi Mikey......  

Sorry to hear about all that's going on.  But Sir Arch is right, Conceive It, Believe It, Achieve It.  You can do whatever you set your mind to and you're right also, sometimes when there's nothing to fall back on, you have to push yourself to work even harder.

Wishing you loads of luck and happiness sweetie.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 17, 2008)

Burner02 said:


> Hey all-
> Sorry been MIA...nothing worth writing about.
> I've completely lost 'it'...have no desire to even go to the gym...sorry...been seeing things as 'glass 1/2 empty' health wise
> Not gonna make any excuses...Haven't been going. I have a 'want'...but it isn't strong enough to overpower whatever is holding me back...
> ...



It's no wonder you've lost the desire for the gym given all the other stuff going on in your life.  Once you get the other things straightened out, you may feel differently about getting back in shape.  Good luck with whichever decision you make.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 17, 2008)

Chin up and Heart light Brother Burner!!!


----------



## the other half (Mar 17, 2008)

well you know, even if you dont have workouts to post, you can still come here and whore up some journals. well we miss you and your sense of humor. 
good luck and as "snieder" on "one day at a time" liked to say. "always remember and never forget" you got lots of friends here for what ever needs you might have.


----------



## katt (Mar 18, 2008)

My 2 cents... I think you definitely have to get to the market *before* the buyers hit... which will be soon..  get yourself established, get your name out there for people to see.  

The market here is slowly picking up, but buyers are wanting the rock bottom prices now, which is probably normal, seeing what a slump we've been in.. sellers are getting pissed off, because the prices they've set are the lowest they can go.... sometimes lower than what they paid for it in 2005 when our market was going crazy.

Thats my theory... get in, get it done, work your ass off for the first buyers to be there, and hopefully get a shitload of referrals from their friends/relatives...  but, only if you have the funds to do it..   and of course that quality "burner" attitude will helps loads.... ya just gotta get your "shnizzle" back, yo!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey everybody-
Thanks for the kind words and are appreciated.
With the full time job, they have me working (do'nt have time to log in)...actual work..how 'bout that...1st time in the 9.5 years I've been here...its a new thing...but dont know how long its going to last...we'll see.

Ever get the feeling that your life is NOWHERE what you thought it is/should be? Gawd....it feels like I can see that brass ring....but just can't reach it...
Something inside me is holding me back...its been that way my whole life, as long as I can remember...its like, I can't allow myself to be successful...
bah....
I'll try and stop in a bit more often...
Hope y'all are doing great!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2008)

Well, I still have a job....for now...
did get the 2nd contract accepted, so will have 2 closings next month!
 WAHOO!

I did get a subscription to M&F...to see if that would boost...something in me to srat the pilot light of desire again...
Well, reading the Success Stories section...I saw a guy who was in  car accident...became paralyzed and now after having been a big, fatty...like I am now....he got busy and got ripped. ...Like I WILL....

However...this isn't the week... 
I've got to go to Schriever AFB all week to pull cable. I have to be there at 0630 hours...and...the bad part...its a LONG way from the gym...So...will have to wait...one more week.

Feeling better...was really down the past few weeks...I HATE my present situation...and only I can change it...am buckling down to make it happen.
Hope y'all are doing great!
mike


----------



## katt (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey ya buddy!  Glad to hear you got another contract signed.. yay!

I think we all have our "moments" of being down... I know I certainly do at times.. It sucks because you know *you* are the only one that can pull yourself out of it, but sometimes it's just so incredibly hard for some reason. 

I just thank God I'm alive every day and have the chance to do the things I do, no matter how trivial they are... not all people are even that fortunate..


----------



## the other half (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## Pylon (Mar 25, 2008)

Baby steps, Burns.  The iron will still be there when you're ready.  How's your intake?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 2, 2008)

oh...my intake is great....oh..wait...probably not what you meant...

Im fine. Got up to Denver on Saturday to hang out with friends...consume a nice amount of alcohol and get out of my daily grind. I think it helped. I am in a better frame of mind...just trying to keep going forward...

Spoke with a couple IT rectuiters in the past couple days about getting another job. Think I mentioned...that I believe my days here are numbered...just kinda waiting for that other shoe to drop...so getting pro-active and gonna try and beat them to the punch...

Other issues spinning in my head, that doesn't need to be gone over...my own personal hell...but we all have our demons...
I'm back from working 10 hour days at Scriever AFB...so am gonna want to hit the gym tomorrow...I'm afraid of how weak I am gonna be...but, as the saying goes:
A journey of a thousand miles begins with a single step...
Hope all are well.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 2, 2008)

...oh...might...be picking up another sport bike...client's son is in the AF, in tech school...and wants to part with his bike. I am seeing if he wants to make a deal: transfer title and assume payments. 
If....I get it, will be a '06 Kawasak ZX-6R. Black (so will still be able to use my leathers from my Honda...)
Don't really know if I need it...but I NEED something fun...in my life...been denying myself for so long now...need to have something I can enjoy...and the fact that it is practical and economical transportation is a bonus...
I'll let you know...


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 2, 2008)

hoping to see that workout in here tomorrow Burnsy!!


----------



## the other half (Apr 3, 2008)

is that burning rubber, or alcohol that i smell. either way, have fun and be safe.
you cant lift weights from a hospital bed!!!!!!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 3, 2008)

How'd that workout go?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 3, 2008)

How's it going Mikey?  Hope all is well.

I read your posts and it reminds me a lot of Pit Boss, does anyone remember him?  He had a lot of the same stuff you've got goin' on except he had his little boy to think of too - that his ex wife tried to keep him from.

I do hope you can get some relief from what is going on with you.  I personally think you should try to talk to someone.  I think you need some unbiased information and some professional advice.

You know you want good things for yourself, but something "inside of you is holding you back".  Do you think it's that you think you'll fail?  Don't set yourself up for that kind of failure.  If you think it, it has a tendency to happen.  A) who cares how weak you think you are when you go to the gym?  Are you there to enter a contest of sorts?  Then don't worry about it because guess what, there's always someone weaker, someone who's just starting out, someone who could probably benefit greatly from your assistance and knowledge. B) Don't think you've been "denying" yourself.  You've been realistic in your financial situation.  There's no way you can buy a new car if you can't pay your bills, you can't go no vacation if you can't pay your bills.  You have to be responsible to your responsibilities before you can enjoy luxuries that you'd like to.  And I know you're taking care of your responsibilities.  You just have to change your way of thinking.  Change your vocabulary.  Don't say you're denied certain things.  Say "_I know those things are coming, I just have to do this first."_  One of the best gifts in life if our gift of hope, faith and prayer.  

If we know we're destined for great things, great things come to us.  God wants to embellish his favors upon us.  We are his children and those things are our rights.  

Just know that we are all here for you, and you're welcome to vent, you just have to change your way of thinking.  And if you don't, I'll beat it outta ya


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 8, 2008)

Knock Knock....hello!!!!!!  Where are you?


----------



## Pylon (Apr 8, 2008)

Mikey?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 8, 2008)

Think I made him mad??   I didn't mean to.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 8, 2008)

Your in my thoughts and Prayers Brother Burner!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2008)

Hey!
I'm here. No....Tam...how could I ever get mad at you? Remember? I'm getting you cloned so I can have a you all to myself...

I've even appropriated a book to log in my upcoming workouts...
heh.....I'm just not looking forward to going back...I know....wrong mind set...its the ego...

We'll see how things go. wow....50lbs to drop...that's...a LOT....
What's the saying: The journey of a thousand miles begins w/ a single footstep...
...now I just gotta find my shoe...


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 13, 2008)

Burner02 said:


> Hey!
> I'm here. No....Tam...how could I ever get mad at you? Remember? I'm getting you cloned so I can have a you all to myself...
> 
> I've even appropriated a book to log in my upcoming workouts...
> ...



wow i can relate to a lot of what you are feeling. that first fucking step is the hardest to take because you need to take it n mean it. i took it a dozen times lately


----------



## Pylon (Apr 13, 2008)

Welcome back, Mikey.  Now get to work!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 13, 2008)

dont ever leave like that again Mikey...you had us all worried!! Shame on you!! Now put on your damn shoes and take those baby steps!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 23, 2008)

Hey all!
Thanks for the inputs! Hey billie...holy hubba hubba...the new avi..me likey...


Let's see....have 2nd closing tomorrrow. (yay!)
Job: was told yesterday that I'm being title demoted. (like I give a crap what they call me....so I'm no longer an engineer. (great! I can do what I am doing...which I enjoy, without the added pressure of the other over my head) best news: I keep my pay rate. (yay!)

I may be doing something silly....if I've mentioned..I've been jonesing hard for a sportbike again.....found one online. I'm waiting to make sure it is a safe transaction...seems a recently divorced mother wound up with the practically new bike after the divorce and is selling it. My closing tomorrow will pay for it. 
If this is an up and up transaction, I'm getting a deal.
it gets way better gas mileage than the audi which is costing me nearly 50 a week in gas...
and will be a nice source of get out of the house entertainment on weekends.

Things should slow down again after tomorrow...so monday afternoon...baby steps shall commence.

nice to see a couple people still in here! I'll try and pop in more often!
Mike


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 23, 2008)

Sweet a new bike!!!  Can't wait to see the pics!

New bike -- check!
Weekend entertainment -- check!
Baby steps -- check!
Burner checking in more often -- check!


Yep, all is well in here ------ again!!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 23, 2008)

Finally, Mikey is back!!!


----------



## the other half (Apr 25, 2008)

a new bike, that will help pick up the babes!!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 25, 2008)

Baby steps are a Good thing my Friend, Best Wishes!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 26, 2008)

Happy Weekend!
Well, looks like I already gave the update.
Pics of the actual bike will show up soon enough.
I sent the $$ via eBay, so it should be on its way and be here sometime next week!
I got a 2006 Honda CBR 1000RR. (more bike than I wanted....but couldn't pass up on the price)
2006 Honda CBR1000RR - First Ride - MotorcycleUSA.com

It is the red-n-black one...and stil have my matching leathers from the 1st bike...all I have to do is get a helmet. What's annoying...is that all the helmets tha have graphics on them, have crap like devils or dragons, skulls, etc...= garbage.

Monday is a scheduled gym day.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 26, 2008)

Burner02 said:


> What's annoying...is that all the helmets tha have graphics on them, have crap like devils or dragons, skulls, etc...= garbage.



Take the helmet to a local powder coating place and they should be able to strip it and repaint it for a reasonable amount.

That's a nice looking bike, Burner!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks DOMS!
I actually found a nice one that has a big game cat, like a panther on it with some burgandy colored lightning...tis pretty snazzy...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice Bike!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2008)

...yeah....the bike.....
as if I didn't have enough shit in my life...evidently I've just joined the ranks of the world's biggest idiot's club....the bike was a scam....and they got me...nearly 4700.00  
That was a whole commission check....fuq.
I've contacted an internet fraud site and am waiting for the local sheriff to call me back t o take my report. Doubt I'll ever see the $$ again.

Wow...when I thought I was gonna have something good come into my life...
I don't know what's worse...losinng the money...or knowing that I fell fo something like this.....
FUQ.......


----------



## katt (May 1, 2008)

Are you freakin serious??????   That was a scam?   OUCH!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 1, 2008)

That sucks...............Doesn't ebay have insurance or coverage for these things????????????


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2008)

yellowmoomba said:


> That sucks...............Doesn't ebay have insurance or coverage for these things????????????


that's the problem...evidently, I wasn't talking w/ ebay...but a nice invoice that LOOKED like it was legit from ebay...
I even had some red flags poke up in my mind...but still went forth....FBI said that they will do what they can...but not to get hopes up..


----------



## King Silverback (May 1, 2008)

Thats the kinda stuff that makes ya wanna slap the crap outta someone!!! Point them out and It's Smitin Time!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2008)

WAHOO! Archie goin' to work!

heh....I've been thinking of some evil thoughts of what I could/would do to the SOB who stole from me...pointless and a waste of time...but gives me a nice warm feeling inside...

I'm going up to Denver next week and maybe the week after for job site, so we'll see how that goes...don't know if I'll be able to hit the gym...I'm the one driving the company van, not my own car...so my mobility will be limited. Will at least go jog/walk at night.

Also going back to Cali. for 3 weeks in June. Will be going to Vandenberg AFB for work there. Should be fun. That was my first duty station when I started into the AF back in '92.....


----------



## b_reed23 (May 1, 2008)

Did you pay with paypal????  Use their claim proces...I had this happen once before and I was refunded 100%


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 2, 2008)

Oh Mikey...I'm sorry sweetie!

I hope you get your money back.  I"d be taking a little drive (trip) to whereever that guy is and do a little reconiscence work myself.....and do a little "bouncin"!

Praying you get your money back sweetie.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 2, 2008)

Oh yeah...PayPal....good idea Billie.   

Did you use PayPal Mike?


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2008)

....no....hence...biggest idiot club....
I'm stillgonna call the sheriff back and ask t hat they subpeona the money gram to get the location and information of the person who picked it up...then see if that local agency can/will do anything....but basically...money is gone.
What's the saying: A fool and his money....


Im going to Buckley AFB for at least the next two weeks (Denver) 
Not gonna be very mobile.but will at least go walk/run while I'm there.
Also going back to Cali. for 3 weeks in June, will do the same...


----------



## King Silverback (May 2, 2008)

Sorry my Friend, your in my thoughts and Prayers that something comes your way to brighten your heart!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 9, 2008)

Hey all!
1st week in Denver is over. Home for the weekend, back up on Monday for another week. Not sure about the last 2 weeks.
Then, on the 1st, I am headed back to Cali (Vandenberg AFB) for 3 weeks. And...was told this am that a couple weeks after I get back, I may be going elsewhere after that.
That's awesome for this job...travel, make a couple extra $$....but is gonna be murder on my real estate.
I'm already in the process of shutting down some of the out go for that.
I just do not have the $$ to leave this place and go full time in RE. 
...there's still the lottery....

oh...according to the scale in the warehouse...which was reently calibrated and correct....I'm weighing in at 231 today... 
That's 50lbs since my avi pic....oi! I've got some...er....ginormous loads of work to do!
Well, think I'm gonna cut out a bit early...what the heck...its friday...


----------



## DeadBolt (May 19, 2008)

231 eh?  dont you remember when we were right around the same weight?  hell i was 224 at less bodyfat then i am right now LOL.

No worries bud you got it in ya!

hows work been?  i see your traveling alot thats kewl!

hows the ladies been treating ya?  im glad to finally have my ex out of my head once and for all...but shit finding time in the new home to get out is tuff...I come hoem and have so much shit to do or my friends up north want to go out up there.  I have to have gotten 10 girls numbers the past 2 weeks not one of em lives within 2 1/2 hours LOL.  what a waste!


----------



## Burner02 (May 24, 2008)

Hey all!
Still alive...nothing really worth writing about.
Spent 3 weeks in Denver. (home on weekends) 
Will be spending this coming week here, then go out to Vandenberg AFB (California) for  three weeks, then back to Buckley for a while...
The per diem is gonna be nice....gonna need it....I did something...
Got rid of the Audi S4 I'd been driving...got a decent trade in for it and was able to bury most of my negative equity out of it....but my new payments are atrocious...
I got a 2005 Audi TT roadster. (red, convertable)
Fun little car...decent gas mileage...
its certified, full warranty for 3 years, 100k miles...plus other snazzy things to make this car 'bullet proof'...
But...the payments are gonna be UGLY....it was either that....or keep waiting for something ELSE to go wrong w/ the S4...and when that happens...it was costly....while depreciating immensley...

Think my real estate career is near its end....with all the travelling I'm doing...gonna make it hard to do any business...so if I can get a couple more closings....pay off some other debt...life will be a bit better...and maybe start dating again...

Hey DB! Glad to hear that u are free and clear of the ex...man..this is the week of what might have been our 5th year anniversary....

i did go mtn bike riding a few times in the past few weeks...but nothing to make a difference....
Some of the guys I work with want to do some riding after work as well as hiking up the 'incline' at the base of Pikes Peak...which is brutal....think i need to get the heart back into some decent shape and then ease my fat ass back into the gym...one step at a time....
Hope y'all are doing great! WIll try and get on more often while I'm TDY in Cali!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey - I'm heading to Denver on Friday until the following Friday (for work).  Are you going to be around?   

I have two good friends out there.  One is picking me up at the airport.  I'm sure we will be heading downtown on Friday.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 3, 2008)

yellowmoomba said:


> Hey - I'm heading to Denver on Friday until the following Friday (for work). Are you going to be around?
> 
> I have two good friends out there. One is picking me up at the airport. I'm sure we will be heading downtown on Friday.


Hey moomba! Sorry bro- am in California till the 21st! Woulda been great to meet up!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 3, 2008)

hiya Burner!! It's good to hear from you!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 11, 2008)

wow...been a while since I've been here....made page...3....
Hope y'all are all great. Am okie dokie.
Am home for a couple weeks, go back to Los Angeles for a week at the end of the month, then not sure after that.
Am looking to get onto either a project in Thailand for 8 months, or get one of those Afghanistan jobs for 130k/year jobs...get out from my debt and move forward...besides...eating Army food for a year will DEFINATELY help me lose weight...


Not too much else going on. Will try and visit journals when time allows...


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 12, 2008)

Hey Burner! Im not sure the food would make me lose weight, more like the incessant exercising 

Let us know how you're getting on


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2008)

hiya sam!
eh...blad and boring...sort of healthy and NOT fast food..which I have been consuming while on the road.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi Burnsy!! We do worry about you ya know...why don't ya check in more than once every 2 months????


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 14, 2008)

hey good lookin!
sorry...busy...nothing worth writing about anyway...just more of the same.
Am going to California for 2 weeks this Sunday! WAHOO! 2 more weeks of per diem!
Still haven't heard anything back from that Afghanistan job...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 14, 2008)

Any lucky ladies in the picture??  How is real estate doing??


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 15, 2008)

nope and practically dead...

I'm traveling too much and working too hard w/ the main job to do RE...might be putting my RE license on 'ice' for a while...save some $$...

No women...too broke-n-fat to get a good one...so I'm an army of one till further notice...


----------



## Double D (Jul 16, 2008)

Whats up buddy? I hope lifes treating you well.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 16, 2008)

Money comes easily and frequently
Money comes easily and frequently
Money comes easily and frequenty

Just keep that in mind Mikey and you'll get your just desserts.  Keep a positive mind and outlook.  It will turn around for you.

Praying for that Afghani job for you....if that's what you want.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey Tam-Tam!
don't 'really' want it, but it will pay off my debts and get THAT off my mind...ya gotta do what ya gotta do to survive and get ahead, right?

Wassup, D!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 3, 2008)

howdy-
Just a quick update:
Got home from California Friday afternoon.
Was a nice, two week trip.
Think I dropped 4 lbs..and would have been more if we were able to have bought our own food.
Ran a few times...whew....I'm outta shape...couldn't even run  1.5miles without stopping to walk several times...hate running on tracks...get bored...FAST...
got shin splints...
Gonna start taking my running shoes w/ me to work. Get off work and work on knocking out 2 miles a few times a week...and hope the lifting bug strolls up and takes a huge bite outta my ass...

Tomorrow is sentancing for the punk who sliced me up...I'm allowed to speak if I want...but why? Would mostly fall upon deaf ears...maybe just to show him no hard feelings....wish hin good luck in his next 12 year life behind bars, being anal raped...


Still no word on the afghan job...will be asking for update tomorrow...not wild about going, but its beyond time to get on with it...

Will try and stop in more often...


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 3, 2008)

do you think he will get the full 12 hrs Mikey?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 4, 2008)

years? yes ma'am. will let you know!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 4, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> do you think he will get the full 12 hrs Mikey?



Now that sounds like a fair punishment.   Burner gets 12 hrs in a locked cage with the attacker.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 4, 2008)

smartass!!! you know what I meant!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2008)

well, it got pushed back...again. Till the 18th.
...to make it worse: as I was pulling into a parking space, I curbed the crap out of my rims...luckily I got protection that will get it and all rims rubbed back to new condition.

Got an Afghan update. I've got the job, just waiting for a slot to open. So...as soon as that opens, I'll give this ojb their 2 weeks notice, and then take a week for personal affairs and to say good-bye to friends/family and hit the bricks!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 5, 2008)

Congratulations...but I'm kinda sad....I don't want our Mikey in Afghanistan...


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 6, 2008)

well, ther's always the lottery...but so far, I've only won maybe 80 bucks...so....the desert it is...


----------



## Pylon (Aug 6, 2008)

Dude, the desert?  Sounds intense.  What kind of gig is it.  (Yeah, I could go back an read, but...lazy.......)


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 7, 2008)

brother B ... how are things?
Afghanistan? What will you be doing down there?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 7, 2008)

hey-
NT!
Doing Helpdesk to start off. I figure there won't be much to do besides work and study...go to the gym if my body stops getting odd pains....
Get certifications...make a couple hundred grand...good stuff.


----------



## katt (Aug 7, 2008)




----------



## Pylon (Aug 7, 2008)

Burner02 said:


> Doing Helpdesk to start off. I figure there won't be much to do besides work and study...go to the gym if my body stops getting odd pains....
> Get certifications...make a couple hundred grand...good stuff.



How long you planning to be there?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 8, 2008)

Hiya Katt!

Py-
contract is for a year, but was told that if you stay longer, they give out pretty good bonuses? Would also like to check on educational opportunities...maybe see about taking classes and finishing my bachelor's? Maybe a couple more certifications to ensure a noice salary when I get back...hmmm...no bills, completed education and a snazzy paycheck...all I'd have to do is find some amazing woman to soend the rest of life with...and all will be well.


How goes it with you?


----------



## Pylon (Aug 8, 2008)

Slowly.  But the new job is great.  The happiest I've been (work-wise) in probably four years.

Sounds like you have a great opportunity in front of you.  If you are locked away for that long, get into an online degree program and bang it out!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey Py-
That's what I was thinking.
Great to hear about the new job! Any travel for you?

Ok, scar update:
Sentencing was on Monday. (two years and five days after the fact...them thar wheels of justice do turn slowly)
He got 14 years.
Now...to see what I can do for compensation. Doubt anything...but it will be worth looking into.

Still waiting for my slot to open for the afghan job.

THink I've somehow come down wtih tennis elbow? I haven't even been lifting or anything...VERY annoying. Been taking ibuprofrin (sp) see if that helps.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 21, 2008)

14 years, huh?  Sounds like he didn't get off too easy.  

Just got back from Minneapolis.  I'll be making a trip to Brazil in October, or at least that's what' scheduled.  Here, there and everywhere.

Any word on the bike incident?


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 23, 2008)

Afghanistan? I don't care how much they were paying me, how could u stand to live there? won't you miss this country too much? all of our wholesome shows like TMZ and morbid nightly news stories?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey Oak-
Trust me...NOT looking forward to going to that shit-hole...but while there, every 4-weeks will remind myself that I just made another 10k...I'm ready to trade a year of my life of misery to set myself up for better things after that.

Py-
Sounds great, brotha! LOVE to go see Brazil!

ok....made the investment (supplemnts)..amd heading back to the gym zone this afternoon. Figure that with the sentencing over, its time to turn the next page and move on and forward.
Gonna take it easy and light (not that I will have much choice) but just take it slow and ease myself back into it. I got some joint stuff, as well as flax/fish oil for the tennis elbow. Still taking the ibuproferin and got some aspercream. 

Tried golfing on Saturday. FINALLY got to use the clubs I got a year ago. That was the 1st time I’ve ‘played’ since the early ‘90’s? Yeah, it was horrible, but we had beer and golf carts, so that made up for it. Let’s just say that Bo and Luke Duke would have approved some of our antics….

Hope all is well.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 25, 2008)

so where's the workout at?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 27, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> so where's the workout at?


where's the 'other' pics at? 

I went on Monday. Chest...took it easy. 
a) to ease back into it
b) not much choice

Didn't get to go yesterday, am making it up today.
just gonna do a few sets of squats. REAL easy...

I also had an epiphany....I let too many outside distractions bother me when I'm in the gym...mainly other people.
Saw two girls at the squat rack...I know...rare...but it happened...then I was almost aroused to see them load up 135 on it...till I saw them do their sets....all partials. WTF???
It was annoying...to see them add more weight..one added knee wraps..and kept doing partials...then...a guy benching behind me had a serious left arm strength deficiency...you looked at the angle, you swear he wsa about to dump the bar... 
then....it hit me:

I don't give a fuq about these people. Just hit my sets. Keep the motion conrolled and fluid. A couple months from now, I'll be using nice weights again...keep to myeslf.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 27, 2008)

that's how it should be done - just keep it up Brother B 

I've gone with 20 sec rest in between sets type routine. I do three sets. They aren't nearly my max, but I'm not out to impress anyone. In fact, as I keep doing this, the weights are going up. I take less time in the gym than most and will soon be back to my regular weights. Gotta love it.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 28, 2008)

woohoo!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 2, 2008)

so...B...went to your myspace....did NOT see the other hottie pics....

How's you?


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 2, 2008)

the other hottie pics are the other girls! lol..it's under Cody's birthday in Tunica


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2008)

hey look....Billy's on top again....sha-wing!


ok..am gonna do a little something different...exercise... (thought I'd say it before anybody else said it...)

While...it's still nice out, I'm gonna bring my mtn bike to work and go hit the trails after work. 
I'm gonna hit the gym on Sat and Sundays. (chest/delts/tris one day, Back/legs/bis the other) until the weather gets too cold, then go back to the gym during the week as normal.

so...yesterday was 1st day on my bike in the park...how'd it go? Let's just say that if someone had followed me around with a video camera, we'd have some great footage to sent to Americas Funniest Videos...

**There I was...
Almost decided against wearing my helmet...glad I DID wear it. Gravity was in FULL effect in the park yesterday...evidently, I still need to work on egressing my clip in pedals in times of duress...(I needed to put my foot/feet down real quick like and in a hurry and my mind forgot that I had to twist my feet laterally to unclick, resulting in my still attached to the bike as it fell over)
Only thing hurt was my ego. Luckily, I had yukka plants, rocks and scrub trees to break my fall...


so...will be leaving the technical trails alone for a while.
...or just wear regular athletic shoes so I can use the normal pedal surface without clicking in to hit some of the trails...
so...it was sorta fun...will be better once I get the hang of it...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 18, 2008)

Mikey....  

So glad to hear you are okay, so glad to hear things are looking up.  So glad to hear you're back at the gym.  Sounds like your attitude is looking up too.

I love your sig:  _"Nobody cares what you did yesterday or what you are going to do tomorrow. What is important is what you are doing NOW to solve our problem"_


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey lady!
Am ok....life is still sucking big, hairy donkey balls...but ya gotta keep moving forward, eh?
How's the mamma to be doing?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 18, 2008)

Doing just great!  Moving along quickly.  It has gone by so fast and I before you can blink the baby will be here.  He's a very active little one too.


----------



## katt (Sep 20, 2008)

Golf huh?  Yeah, I've been attempting that this year... lets just say that


I SUCK!  

Took a lesson, went ok,,  I just don't like that your ok one day and the next day you play like shit.... but yeah,  drinks & golf carts help... ha ha


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 21, 2008)

amen to that....who cares if you suck at golf if you have beer and a golf cart...by hole #5 it's all good!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 24, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> amen to that....who cares if you suck at golf if you have beer and a golf cart...by hole #5 it's all good!!!!



and if you're golfing with my wife, but hole 5 articles of clothing are starting to be removed


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 24, 2008)

katt said:


> I SUCK!


You...just made the list of women I am getting cloned....


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 24, 2008)

naturaltan said:


> and if you're golfing with my wife, but hole 5 articles of clothing are starting to be removed


they must play golf differently up there in canada.....
ROAD TRIP!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 24, 2008)

Went riding again yesterday. Good news: did NOT fall over once! WAHOO!
bad news: rear tire went flat...so ahd to go back to the car early...but it should be fixed and am about to go back...

Gonna hit the gym saturday am before heading out for day's adventures...


----------



## Pylon (Sep 24, 2008)

Road work!  Sounds like a good time!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 6, 2008)

This is what I did this past weekend:
Lost Canyon Zipline Tour - Salida Colorado Zipline Tours
Good times! 
The next 'adventure' is supposed to be sky diving if the weather cooperates...we'll see. 
There was supposed to be a photographer on site...but he/she didn't show up...so no new photos of ol moi....
One funny thing...I, as usual...had my mind elsewhere while hiking between the zip lines...glad I had on the helmet...WHACK! right into a low pine tree branch...what can I say? I'm the source of amusement at any outing...
Don't believe me? Reference above for my falling over, still attached to my mtn bike...at least I'm consisstant...
supposed to be crappy weather today as per the weather man so I left the bike at home...and of course, its sunny....go figure...


----------



## katt (Oct 6, 2008)

oh Dude..... people sucking,,, articles of clothing being removed..


This journal is going down the Good & Gaz trail....


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 27, 2008)

hiya journal....long time...no post...
noting really interesting to speak of...
But...FINALLY got my Afghanistan job offer yesterday. Am gonna jump on it.
Sad thing...I really LOVE my job now...challenge, travel, good people to work for...but not getting ahead to move on...
Think I"m gonna try and ship out right after the new year? 
Am pretty sure I can burn down 50lbs of flab of the chasis in that time...
Hope you are all ok!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 28, 2008)

Good luck overseas


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 28, 2008)

Burnsy...I hate to see you go
Please promise you will check in really often, we will all be worried about you!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 1, 2008)

You DEFINITELY better keep in touch as much as you can.  We'll all miss you so much.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 1, 2008)

hey mike, good luck and be safe bro


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 2, 2008)

wanna hear something funny?
Friday night, went to Denver with some friends to a country night club.
Towards the end of the evening, a call comes over the system: Would the owner of a red Audi TT, license....please come to the back door. 
Ok..that's me. So I did. I asked what was the problem. Head of security walked with me and said: you are just going to have to see this for yourself.
Walk around the corner to see me car...on blocks! All wheels had been stolen!
I should get it back Friday. Good news:
I get new tires/rims, exhaust, etc...
bad news: they didn't take the whole dam car....been noice to have gotten out from that debt.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks, Jake!
My plan is to pay off said red car, one other bill and bank the rest. Plan to come back with 110k + in my account...may have to stay longer to accomplish.
Also plan to come back 50-60lbs lighter...
I'm between 225 and 230..  
When I got out of the AF in '97, I weighed 168. I want to get back to that...or maybe 175...


----------



## horoscopevideos (Dec 2, 2008)

*Horoscope Videos-Video Horoscope*

I have always had an interest in the Chinese love horoscope so I decided to tell you all about it. The Chinese horoscope is simply formed around the twelve signs which make up the Chinese zodiac. 
ASTROLOGY ENTERPRISES :: Horoscope Videos


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 2, 2008)

Did I mention I bought a guitar? I start lessons tomorrow.Might double up lessons before I go so I will have an idea of how to play it...and wow...after a year...or two over there...prolly be able to play fairly decent...
Tells girls I'm in a band...find some hot groupie...


----------



## katt (Dec 2, 2008)

Burner02 said:


> Did I mention I bought a guitar? I start lessons tomorrow.Might double up lessons before I go so I will have an idea of how to play it...and wow...after a year...or two over there...prolly be able to play fairly decent...
> Tells girls I'm in a band...find some hot groupie...






I thought that was just an 80's thing....

or maybe it was an 80's thing for me..


----------



## PreMier (Dec 2, 2008)

you trade the s4 for the tt?  fuck i wish i could sell mine lol


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 3, 2008)

brother B ... as most have said, take care of yourself. Your plan seems pretty straightforward. Get rid of debt, pocket some cash and get in shape. You go do your thing my friend!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2008)

PreMier said:


> you trade the s4 for the tt? fuck i wish i could sell mine lol


it was one nightmare for another...good news on this car: mechanically, should have no problems with it.
however, my payments doubled...hence, would have been nice for it to have been stolen...gap insurance...

I dumped over 10k into the S4 in repairs in the 2 years I owned it.
...hind sight: should have bought new tires/rims for that Mazda 3 I had...wouldn't need to go to Afghanistan....  

Hey NT! 
hiya Katt! 

Hope this site will be available while I'm there. Don't have a departure date yet, but will be in January. Need to get a couple more things locked up with this new job before I tur in my resignation.

Bad thing....I really like my job now. Good job, great group of guys to work with. And....been with the company 10 years....if I had made it to February....  doing this was a rough decision...but will be a means to an end...


----------



## the other half (Dec 5, 2008)

damn dude, i hate to see you leave, but at least you picked a fun, beautiful place to move to (not). good luck with all. 
and have fun in the mean time, before u leave.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 5, 2008)

Burner02 said:


> Did I mention I bought a guitar? I start lessons tomorrow.Might double up lessons before I go so I will have an idea of how to play it...and wow...after a year...or two over there...prolly be able to play fairly decent...
> Tells girls I'm in a band...find some hot groupie...



Oooooh, what kind?  what kind?  you know me and guitars.  I'm kinda a guitar freak!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 7, 2008)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Oooooh, what kind? what kind? you know me and guitars. I'm kinda a guitar freak!


you are? really? wow...another reason why I'm getting you cloned...

Electric. it's black.

I really don't know much about it. it's a Fender, or a Fender type?
Hoping to get a few lessons in before I ship out so i can practice while there.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 7, 2008)

the other half said:


> damn dude, i hate to see you leave, but at least you picked a fun, beautiful place to move to (not). good luck with all.
> and have fun in the mean time, before u leave.


well, if its anywhere near where my friend was when he was there...i'll have a great view..and scent of the latrines...


Two of my co-workers from my current company are already there, so i won't be completely alone, so that will be nice.


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 9, 2008)

Burner02 said:


> you are? really? wow...another reason why I'm getting you cloned...
> 
> Electric. it's black.
> 
> ...



Been doing the same B ... a friend lent me an electric guitar so I can get my 'blues' on.  I've sort of scoured the net for DYI lesson websites. I've been doing scales for a couple of months now and it's getting better and better each day. My dad was a piano teacher and was big on the scales/theory part. If you can't get lessons, at the very least, buy some books on scales and chords. From there, you can start listening to the type of music you like and picking up little bits here and there.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2009)

ok...it's official....I"m outta here....here being the US....
I just put in my resignation to my company last night. I will be one week shy of getting my 10 years in the week I leave. 
It was a sad feeling...kinda like breaking up with a girl you like is the best way to explain it...I'm leaving a good job wiht friends I like working with...
but...will be for the better when I return.
I'm leaving the 30th of this month.
I hope I will have access to this web site while over there.
I'm going to start a blog site and will pass on the addy once it is up-n-running. I picked up a nice lap top and camera, so I'll be able to take pics...
Hope all is well, and will hopefully get to your journals and say howdy there.
Mike


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 12, 2009)

Love ya Mikey...you had BETTER keep in touch!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 12, 2009)

see ya mike  keep in touch, email me bro! rawkus909 @ msn.com


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 13, 2009)

take care of yourself brother B


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 10, 2009)

*durka durka mohammed jihad!!!!!*

asalami so lick'em, y'all!
Greetings from KUWAIT! I"m mostly there...just waiting on a plane ride into country and then on to my destination. I'd tell you where my destination is, but that's G-14 Classified. 

Hope y'all are doing great. Me? Eh...as good as can be. Not getting much sleep here...last night we had a sand/wind storm...think I injested a couple pounds of sand and that was INSIDE my tent...thought the tent itself was gonna come up and head to go see the wizard...DEFINATELY not in Kansas anymore!
Will shoot a mail when I get into country...
luv y'all! Take care,
Mike


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm happy for you Mikey, I hope things really take off for ya!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2009)

...I just hope that when I get hmoe..that I can meet an amazing woman such as yourself, B!
I will be coming in to Georgia....picking up my harley and ridig home to Colorado in a liesure fashion....in time to go on vacation...

So...whilst I motor thru the south....I may come across my owm hot, southern belle...

BTW: your wedding pics were fantastic! You looked muy beautiful!


----------



## katt (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey Burner - how's things?  Quite the adventure you're taking now.. huh?  At least you're seeing alot of the world


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 11, 2009)

b_reed23 said:


> I hope things really take off for ya!



You mean like the tent he was sleeping in?  


Take care over there, Burner!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2009)

katt said:


> Hey Burner - how's things? Quite the adventure you're taking now.. huh? At least you're seeing alot of the world


hiya katt!
Eh...this part of the world...see one sandy desert...seen em all!

Am planning on doing some traveling while I'm here...unless can go back for a 'boot camp' course for certification...dont think I'll be stepping foot back in the US of A for a while....make the return home that much more sweet.

Europe is in there, maybe bora bora. (reasonably close..) I met this really incredible woman here....(don't start) and if we talk....maybe hook up w/ her and go see the pyramids together. (she's staying here in Kuwait, so not much of a chance)
Hope all is well with y'all!


----------



## katt (Feb 12, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> I met this really incredible woman here....(don't start)





no really,, it would be nice if it works for you for the time that you are there - at least someone to pal around with


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 20, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> I met this really incredible woman here....(don't start)



The woman won't start?    I can think of a few ways to turn her on.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> The woman won't start?  I can think of a few ways to turn her on.


...and there goes my thread....


Howdy!
Just got to my destination this AM!
I'm at Camp Phoenix, Afghanistan. Its not too bad...considering...
I have a little room in a thing called a b-hut.
Its roughly the size of a double wide. Dorr at each end. Hallway down the middle and ply wood walls. there are 6 persons per hut.
Bad thing...the latrines are about 60 yards away...not good IF you are in NEED of hitting one real quick like and in a hurry...AND! you have to get dressed to go to them....guess they have rules about going out in yer skivvies...not that I've tried, mind you...but taking an edumacated guess.

I fragged my brand new lap top...so cna only use the morale computers at 30 minute blocks...so can't spend much time on here.
There IS a gym AND a 1/2 mile running track...so as soon as I can get my box of stuff to include my pt gear...I'll be at it.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 22, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Bad thing...the latrines are about 60 yards away...not good IF you are in NEED of hitting one real quick like and in a hurry...AND! you have to get dressed to go to them.....



  You need to find the positives.  Here's a chance to get in a HIIT cardio session.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 22, 2009)

sounds like a real change of pace, how are you coping with it?


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 22, 2009)

wow, glad you _finally_ reached your destination Mikey! Besides the latrines and computer, how are you liking the job?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 23, 2009)

hey!
All in all, am doing good!
Heart is in good spirits...looks like a place I can spend some time at.
Have I mentioned my 'LIST'?
I actually have a few lists.
3 catagories:
1) money
2) health
3) education

# 1 is the money. I may need to stay here close to three years to finish this list.

#2: I found the gm today. Looks fairly decent. As soon as I can get my parents to send my box of stuff to niclude the pt gear...it's ON baby!

#3 is the education. Am gonna get several more certifications while I'm here to be able to come home and land a NICE income.

Let's revisit # 1...the main reason for being here.
In the 1st year here, I'll be able to pay off the car and another couple nagging bills. I'll have maybe 50-60k built up after that. 
(not really that much if you think about it)
To break it down:
I need a 100k in cash to use for investing.
I also need to buy all new house hold stuff. (furniture, electronics, etc)
A truck
Money for a 2-week vaation in Mexico...  
Enough $$ to last comfortably for a few months if I don't get work immediately...
...and toys.
-I'm getting a harley to ride home on
- i'm getting a sport bike to have fun on
- i'm getting an ATV to hit the moutains and camping with...
so....that will take a while to accumulate.
hmmm...be nice to have nice toys that are PAID FOR.... 

I'm also planning on taking some trips while I'm here....go sight seeing....

...who knows....I may not even come home....after my time here is up...maybe take a job in Europe for a while and continue the adventure...maybe someplace after that as well....seeing as I dont have anybody in my life and doesn't seem to gonna change any time soon...might as well have as much adventure as I can....you only go around this world once, as it were...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 28, 2009)

still waiting for my pt clothes to show up...hopefully in the next week or so.
Also just bought some supplements.

So for right now, am just working on eating decent.
I'e also got tub of nitro-tech protein powder. (about the only brand in the PX that I recognized) 
So, I'm eating three..meals a day and two shakes. (2 scoops mixed with water)
to get cals in every couple hours.

hard to say what I eat, cal wise.
I'm having a egg-white omelette with ham-n-turkey w/ mushrooms, blk olives, cheese.
(don't know how many eggs, just a med size ladel?)
lunch and dinner: whatever they serve. Try to keep portions down and and trying more fruits/veggies.

Doing what I can to back off the soda.
I'll substitute gator aid instead of a soda at meal time.
I do have my monster vice that I take care of. (blue monster, 6g sugar in whole can)
Several small bottles of water a day.

I don't know how many cals I take in...just try to judge and stay away from the deserts.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 28, 2009)

wow...I was a serious slacker in this journal...20-some pages of just bs'ing...at least I know what I'm good at!
Not sure to keep in here or start fresh...

either way...about to take pics, measurements and weight...gonna be ugly and humbling...the site may scare small children...
But, one must know where he comes from to know where he's going...


----------



## katt (Mar 1, 2009)

good to have you back... finally


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 2, 2009)

gonna starta new journal. I liked this one for the jokes, but I read thru several pages and I got disgusted by it.
a LOT of unfinished items in here.
My father emailed to say that he sent my box today, so it should be here wihtin 2 weeks! (includes my pt gear and supplements) AND! my guy is shipping my me ordered supps, so all things healthy should be here within 2 weeks!


----------

